# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون العمل لسنة 1997م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قانون العمل لسنة 1997م 
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
اسم القانون وبدء العمل به 
1- يسمى هذا القانون ، "قانون العمل لسنة 1997" ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه.
إلغاء واستثناء 
2- تلغى القوانين الآتية وهي :
(أ) قانون القوى العاملة لسنة 1974م.
(ب) قانون العلاقات الصناعية لسنة 1976.
(ج) قانون الأمن الصناعي لسنة 1976م.
(د) قانون علاقات العمل الفردية لسنة 1981م. 
(2) على الرغم من الإلغاء الوارد في البند (1) تظل جميع اللوائح والأوامر والقواعد الصادرة بموجب القوانين المذكورة سارية المفعول ، كما لو كانت قد صدرت بموجب أحكام هذا القانون إلى أن تعدل أو تلغى وفقاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لأحكامها. 
استثناء 
3- تستثنى من تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون الفئات الآتية وهي :
(أ‌) أعضاء السلطة القضائية.
(ب) المستشارون بوزارة العدل.
(ج) أفراد القوات النظامية.
(د) أفراد جهاز الأمن الوطني.
(هـ) العاملون في الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومات الولايات والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام الذين تحكم شروط خدمتهم قوانين ولوائح خاصة ،ما عدا الأحكام الخاصة بالعلاقات الصناعية والأمن الصناعي.
(و) خدم المنازل وفق التعريف الوارد في قانون خدم المنازل لسنة 1955م.
(ز) العمال الزراعيون بخلاف الأشخاص الذين يستخدمون في تشغيل وتصليح وصيانة الآلات والأجهزة الميكانيكية وبخلاف الأشخاص الذين يستخدمون في المصانع والمحالج ومعامل منتجات الألبان وما شابهها من المنشآت التي تصنع فيها المنتجات الزراعية أو تعدها للتسويق وبخلاف الذين يستخدمون في إدارة الأعمال الزراعية أو القائمين بالأعمال الكتابية أو الحسابية وأعمال المخازن والحدائق والبساتين ومزارع الدواجن.
(ح) أفراد أسرة صاحب العمل ، الذين يسكنون معه والذين يعتمدون عليه اعتماداًً كلياً أو بصفة رئيسية في معيشتهم.
(ط) العمال العرضيون.
(ي) أي فئة من الأشخاص يعلن مجلس الوزراء بموجب أمر أنهم مستثنون كلياً أو جزئياً من أحكام هذا القانون. 
تفسير
4- في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر : 
"الأجر" يقصد به مجموع المرتب الأساسي وجميع المكافآت الأخرى التي تدفع للعامل بواسطة صاحب العمل ويشمل قيمة ما يقدمه صاحب العمل للعامل من طعام أو وقود أو سكن أو أي أجر يدفع عن العمل الإضافي أو أي مكافأة خاصة تدفع نظير أداء أي عمل وأي علاوات أخرى على ألا يشمل أي مبالغ تدفع كمنحة أو هبة أو بدل مأمورية أو امتياز ولا أي اكتتاب يقوم صاحب العمل بدفعه نيابة عن العامل في أي مشروع للضمان الاجتماعي كفوائد ما بعد الخدمة أو التأمين على الحياة أو مصروفات خاصة يدفعها صاحب العمل للعامل. 
"أفراد الأسرة" يقصد بهم الزوج أو الزوجة والأب والأم والجد والجدة والابن والبنت والحفيد والحفيدة والأخ والأخت لأم أو لأب وزوج الأم وزوجة الأب وزوجة الابن وابن الزوج وبنت الزوج. 
"أفراد العائلة" يقصد بهم أفراد أسرة العامل الذين يعتمدون اعتماداً كلياً أو جزئياً على كسبه. 
"الترخيص" يقصد به الحصول على رخصة بالشكل المقرر لإقامة مبان لمصنع جديد أو امتدادات لمصنع قائم أو للقيام بالعمليات الصناعية الأخرى وتشمل كذلك الترخيص لإجراء التعديلات المتعلقة بترتيب الماكينات والآلات الأخرى أو تركيبها أو تنظيمها. 
"الحادث" يقصد به الإصابة أو المرض المهني المبين في الجدول رقم (6) الملحق بهذا القانون والذي يحدث للعامل أثناء ساعات العمل أو بسببه ويعطله عن أداء عمله كما يقصد به كل ما يصيب المصنع من حريق أو انفجار أو انهيار. 
"الحادث الجسيم" ويقصد به كل حادث يؤدي إلى الوفاة أو يسبب عجزاًُ بنسبة 50% أو أكثر أو إصابة أكثر من عامل كما يقصد به أيضاً الحريق أو الانفجار أو الانهيار الذي يؤدي لتلف في أدوات الإنتاج أو أماكن العمل. 
"الحدث" يقصد به كل شخص لم يبلغ السادسة عشر من العمر. 
"الخدمة المستمرة" يقصد بها الخدمة مع نفس صاحب العمل منذ تاريخ الالتحاق بالعمل وتشمل فترة التدريب والاختبار المنصوص عليهما في المادة 29(4). 
"العامل" يقصد به كل شخص ذكر أو أنثى لا يقل عمره عن ست عشرة سنة ، في خدمة صاحب العمل وتحت إدارته أو إشرافه سواءً كان يعمل بعقد مكتوب أو شفوي صريح أو ضمني أو على سبيل التدريب أو التجربة أو يقوم بعمل ذهني فنياًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًُ كان أو كتابياً أو إدارياً لقاء أجر أياً كان نوعه. 
"عامل الإنتاج" يقصد به العامل الذي يحدد أجره على أساس كمية العمل اليومي أو على أساس القطعة. 
"العامل العرضي" يقصد به كل شخص يؤدي في مصنع عملاً مؤقتاً لا تجاوز مدته خمسة عشر يوماً ولا يدخل بطبيعته فيما يزاوله المصنع من نشاط. 
"عقد العمل" يقصد به أي عقد سواءً كان مكتوباً أو شفوياً صريحاً أو ضمنياً يستخدم بمقتضاه أي شخص تحت إشراف وإدارة صاحب عمل مقابل أجر أياً كان نوعه على ألا يشمل عقود التلمذة الخاضعة لأحكام قانون التلمذة الصناعية والتدريب المهني لسنة 1974م. 
"السلطة المختصة" يقصد بها الوزير أو الوالي بحسب مقتضى الحال. 
"صاحب المصنع" يقصد به كل شخص يستعمل بالفعل أو يدير أو يحوز مصنعاً. 
"صاحب العمل" يقصد به أي شخص يستخدم بموجب عقد عمل شخصاً أو أكثر مقابل أجر أياً كان نوعه. 
"الطبيب" يقصد به الطبيب المسجل وفقاً لأحكام قانون المجلس الطبي لسنة 1992م. 
"اللجنة" يقصد بها اللجنة الاتحادية للقوى العاملة المكونة بموجب أحكام المادة 5(1). 
"اللجنة الفرعية" يقصد بها اللجنة الفرعية للقوى العاملة المنشأة وفقاً لأحكام المادة 5(2). 
"المادة" يقصد بها أي شيء جامد أو سائل أو غازي أو أي مركب آخر. 
"المجلس" يقصد به مجلس علاقات العمل المنشأ بموجب أحكام المادة 70(1). 
"مكتب العمل" يقصد به أي من المكاتب التي تنشئها السلطة المختصة لتنفيذ الاختصاصات وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 
"المخدم" يقصد به في حالة :
( أ ) القطاع الخاص أو المختلط : كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يستخدم عاملاً أو أكثر أو موظفاً أو أكثر بموجب عقد عمل يشمل :
(أولاً) ورثة وخلفاء المخدم المخول لهم حقهم حسبما يكون الحال.
(ثانياً) مالك أي منشأة أو رئيس مجلس إدارتها أو من يفوضه حسبما يكون الحال .
(ب) الحكومة الاتحادية وأجهزة الحكم الولائية ووزير المالية أو من يفوضه.
(ج) شركات القطاع العام رئيس مجلس الإدارة أو من يفوضه حسبما يكون الحال. 
"المرتب الأساسي" يقصد به المرتب زائداًً علاوة غلاء المعيشة بخلاف العلاوات والبدلات الأخرى. 
"المشروع" يقصد به أي مشروع يديره أي شخص ويستخدم عاملاً أو أكثر مقابل أجر أياً كان نوعه سواءً كان ذلك في الحكومة الاتحادية أو الولائية أو القطاع العام أو القطاع الخاص أو القطاع التعاوني أو المختلط. 
"المصنع " يقصد به أي منشأة أو مؤسسة صناعية أو مشروع يديره شخص طبيعي أو معنوي ويستخدم عاملا ً أو أكثر لقاء أجر أياً كان نوعه ويشمل كل العمليات الصناعية المبينة بالجدول رقم (2) الملحق بهذا القانون وأي أماكن سواء كانت في العراء أو خلاف ذلك تؤدى فيها بغرض التجارة أو بقصد الربح بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة أياً من الأعمال الآتية :
(‌أ)صنيع أي مادة كلياً أو جزئيا ً،
(‌ب) تغيير أي مادة أو إصلاحها أو زخرفتها أو إنجازها أو تنظيفها أو غسلها أو تهيئتها للبيع أو إزالتها ،
(‌ج) الطبع بمطابع الحروف أو الطبع بالحجر أو نحت الصور أو تجليد الكتب أو أي عملية أخرى مماثلة.
(‌د) توليد الكهرباء أو تعديل تيارها أو توزيعها أو استعمالها في المصانع والمشاريع الكهربائية. 
"المعالون" يقصد بهم أفراد أسرة صاحب العمل الذين ليس لديهم عمل أو مهنة أو دخل يتكسبون منه وكذلك أقاربه أو أقارب زوجته الذي يعتمدون عليه في معيشتهم اعتماداً كلياً. 
"مفتش الأمن الصناعي" يقصد به الموظف المعين بموجب أحكام المادة 87. 
"موظف عام" يقصد به أي موظف عام يشغل وظيفة واردة في الفصــل
الأول من الموازنة العامة للدولة . 
"نزاع عمالي" يقصد به نزاع بين مخدمين ومستخدمين أو بين عمـــالوعمال أصحاب عمل وأصحاب عمل يتعلق باستخـدام أوظروف استخدام أي شخص. 
"نقابة عمل" يقصد بها أي نقابة أنشئت بموجب قانون نقابات العمال لسنة 1992م أو أي قانون آخر يحل محله. 
"الوزير" يقصد به وزير القوى العاملة الاتحادي. 
"يرهب" يقصد به تسبيب الخوف المعقول من الإصابة في ذهن أيمخدم أو مستخدم أو لأي فرد من أفراد أسرته أو أيً من المعتمدين عليه أو استعمال العنف أو إلحاق الضرر بـأيمخدم أو مستخدم أو ممتلكاته. 
الفصل الثاني
القوى العاملة
اللجنة وتشكيلها 
5- (1) يشكل الوزير بقرار منه لجنة تسمى "اللجنة الاتحادية للقوى العاملة" من رئيس وعدد من الأعضاء من ذوي الاختصاص تمثل فيه أجهزة الدولة ذات الصلة (أصحاب العمل والعمال).
(2) يجوز للجنة المنصوص عليها في البند (1) تشكيل لجان فرعية لها بالولايات.
(3) تخضع اللجنة الاتحادية واللجان الفرعية بالولايات لإشراف الوزير.
اختصاصات اللجنة
6- (1) تختص اللجنة بالآتي :
(أ) تنسيق نشاط الأجهزة التنفيذية المختصة بالقوى العاملة وفقاً لسياسة العامة المقررة،
(ب) القيام بالحصر والإحصاء المستمر للقوى العاملة ورفع كافة المعلومات والتوصيات التي تراها مناسبة للوزير الذي يرفعها بدوره لمجلس الوزراء،
(ج) الإشراف على تنفيذ برامج القوى العاملة المقررة بالصورة التي تتماشى مع خطط التنمية،
(و) القيام بأي مهام أخرى في مجال القوى العاملة يكلفها بها الوزير وذلك في إطار السياسة العامة للدولة التي يقررها مجلس الوزراء.
(2) يجوز للجنة تفويض أي من اختصاصاتها للجان الفرعية بالولايات.
الموارد المالية للجنة
7- تخصص سنوياً اعتمادات مالية لأنشطة اللجنة ولجانها الفرعية بالولايات بنسبة محددة من ميزانية التنمية يوصي بها مجلس التخطيط القومي لتمكين اللجنة من الاضطلاع بمهامها. 
الفصل الثالث
تنظيم الاستخدام
إنشاء مكاتب الاستخدام والتسجيل فيها 
8- (1) يجوز للوزير إنشاء مكاتب للاستخدام وتحديد المناطق أو الفئات التي يختص كل من تلك المكاتب بخدماتها.
(2) يخضع مكتب الاستخدام لإشراف السلطة المختصة.
(3) يجوز لكل شخص راغب في العمل وقادر عليه أو لكل عامل يرغب في تغيير عمله أن يطلب تسجيل اسمه لهذا الغرض في مكتب الاستخدام المختص مع تقديم كافة البيانات اللازمة والمستندات التي تثبت صحة تلك البيانات.
(4) يجوز لمكتب الاستخدام أن يطلب من الشخص الراغب في العمل أو في تغييره اجتياز أي اختبار مهني يراه مناسباً لإثبات مهارته أو إبراز أي مستندات ضرورية بما في ذلك بطاقة إثبات الشخصية في المناطق التي طبق فيها قانون بطاقة إثبات الشخصية لسنة 1981م.
(5) يجب على مكتب الاستخدام المختص تسجيل كل طلب مستوفٍ للشروط يقدم إليه وإعطاء صاحبه شهادة بالمجان في خلال يومين على الأكثر من تاريخ تقديم الطلب على ألا تزيد فترة سريان تلك الشهادة على عام واحد.
(6) لا يجوز لأي شخص تسجيل اسمه في أكثر من مكتب استخدام واحد في ذات الوقت أو إعطاء بيانات كاذبة عند التسجيل. 
مكاتب الاستخدام الخاصة وكالات خدمات الاستخدام
9- (1) يجوز للوزير أن يسمح لأي شخص بفتح مكتب للاستخدام أو بممارسة أعمال الاستخدام عن طريق وكالات الاستخدام في حالات الضرورة القصوى التي تستدعي ذلك وفقاً للضوابط والشروط التي يحددها ، على ألا تتقاضى المكاتب أو الوكالات أي عمولة أو أجر من العامل لقاء إلحاقه بالعمل فيها.
(2) مع مراعاة البند (1) عدا ذلك لا يجوز لأي شخص أو هيئة القيام بأعمال الاستخدام.
حظر استخدام الأشخاص غير المسجلين
10- مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام هذا القانون لا يجوز لأي مشروع أن يستخدم أي شخص من الأشخاص الذين يكون تسجيلهم من اختصاص أي مكتب من مكاتب الاستخدام ما لم يكن حاصلاً على شهادة تسجيل وفقاً لأحكام المادة 8 (4). 
تقديم البيانات
11- يجب على كل منشأة أن تقدم للسلطة المختصة أو إلى مكتب الاستخدام المختص أي بيانات يطلبها خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ طلبها. 
الترشيح للاستخدام
12 - (1) مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الخدمة العامة لسنة 1994م واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه :
( أ ) لا يجوز الإعلان عن أي وظيفة لأغراض الاستخدام بأي وسيلة من وسائل النشر والإعلان إلا بعد الحصول على إذن مكتوب من مكتب الاستخدام المختص ويجب أن يذكر في الإعلان الرقم المسلسل للإذن الصادر من مكتب الاستخدام.
(ب‌) يجب على كل مشروع يستخدم عشرة أشخاص فأكثر ويرغب في استخدام أي شخص من الذين تنطبق عليهم أحكام هذا القانون ويكون تسجيلهم من اختصاص أي من مكاتب الاستخدام أن يقدم طلباً إلى مكتب الاستخدام المختص ليرشح لها شخصاً أو أشخاصاً ممن تتوفر فيهم الشروط المطلوبة للوظيفة وأن يتم التعيين ممن يرشحهم المكتب على ألا تنطبق أحكام هذا البند على استخدام :
(أولاً) الأشخاص لأعمال عرضية لا يستغرق إنجازها ثلاثة أشهر أو أي مدد أخرى يحددها الوزير،
(ثانياً) صاحب العمل لأفراد أسرته أو من يعولهم،
(ثالثاً) الوظائف الرئيسية التي يعتبر شاغلوها مندوبين مفوضين عن صاحب العمل ويصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير،
(رابعاً) الذي يتم بوساطة الجهة الإدارية المختصة برعاية الطلقاء.
(2) يجوز للوزير أن يصدر بموجب أمر زيادة أو تخفيض العدد المذكور في البند (1) أو يأمر بتطبيق أحكام البند (1) على أي فئة من العاملين.
(3) يجوز للمشروع أن يعلن عن أي وظيفة بموجب أحكـام البند (1) وفق شروط المشروع الذي تنطبق عليه أحكام البند (2) في حالة عدم وجود أشخاص تتوافر فيهم الشروط من بين المسجلين لديه ولم يتمكن من ترشيح شخص مناسب في خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ وصول الطلب إليه ويجب على المشروع في هذه الحالة إخطار المكتب المختص باسم ومؤهلات الشخص الذي وقع عليه الاختيار في ظرف أسبوع من اختياره.
إخطار مكتب الاستخدام بالتعيين
13- يجب على كل مشروع عند تعيين شخص مسجل بمكتب الاستخدام أن يعيد إلى ذلك المكتب شهادة تسجيل ذلك الشخص بعد أن تدون فيه البيانات المطلوبة وذلك في ظرف أسبوعين من تاريخ التعيين. 
استخدام السودانيين بالخارج
14- يجب على كل سوداني راغب في العمل خارج السودان أن يحصل على إذن بذلك من الوزير وفقاً للوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون وذلك دون الإخلال بأي شروط أو إجراءات أخرى يتعين عليه استيفاؤها بموجب أي قانون آخر. 
التفتيش والتحقيق15- (1)
لتنفيذ أحكام هذا الفصل يكون للموظفين المفوضين من الوزير والذين يحملون بطاقات تثبت تفويضهم ،السلطة في زيارة المشروعات في أي وقت من الأوقات للقيام بمهمة التفتيش أو التحقيق أو فحص المستندات والسجلات التي لها علاقة بالعاملين وطلب البيانات اللازمة من أصحاب العمل أو من ينوب عنهم أو استدعائهم إذا رأوا ضرورة لذلك وعلى أصحاب العمل أو وكلاؤهم أو من ينوب عنهم أن يسهلوا مهمة هؤلاء الموظفين وأن يقدموا لهم معلومات صادقة وصحيحة فيما يتعلق بمهمتهم وعلى السلطات المختصة أن تساعدهم عند قيامهم بوظيفتهم مساعدة فعالة إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك.
(2) ينظم الوزير بموجب أمر طرق وإجراءات التفتيش وبطاقات الموظفين الذين يقومون بالتفتيش.
التدريب المهني تدريب العمال
16- يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يقوم بتدريب العمال الذين يلتحقون بخدمته على تعلم مهنة أو عمل معين خلال مدة معينة ، وذلك وفقاً لمقتضيات العمل واحتياجه.
عقد التدريب
17- يجب أن يتم التدريب بموجب عقد مكتوب ، يتم فيه تحديد مدة التدريب ومراحله والتزامات الطرفين خلال تلك المدة بشرط ألا يقل الأجر خلال مدة التدريب على الحد الأدنى للأجور المحدد وفقاً لأحكام قانون الحد الأدنى للأجور لسنة 1974م. 
انتهاء عقد التدريب18- يجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينهي عقد التدريب متى ما ثبت لديه عدم أهلية العامل واستعداده لتعلم المهنة أو العمل بصورة مرضية. 

الفصل الرابع
استخدام النساء والأحداث
شروط استخدام النساء 

19- لا يجوز تشغيل النساء في الأعمال الخطرة أو الأعمال التي تحتاج لمجهود جسماني كبير أو المضرة بالصحة كحمل الأثقال والأعمال التي تؤدى تحت باطن الأرض أو الماء وكذلك الأعمال التي تعرضهن للمواد السامة أو البرودة أو الحرارة التي تجاوز الحدود المعقولة لتحمل النساء.
مواعيد تشغيل النساء
20- (1) لا يجوز تشغيل النساء فيما بين العاشرة مساءً والساعة السادسة صباحاً ويستثنى من ذلك تشغيل النساء في الأعمال الإدارية والمهنية والفنية أو أي أعمال للخدمات الاجتماعية والصحية.
(2) على الرغم من أحكام البند (1) يجوز للسلطة المختصة بعد التشاور مع اللجنة أن تسمح بالشروط التي تقرها لأي فئة من النساء بالعمل ليلاً تلبية للصالح العام.
(3) يجب ألا تقل فترات الراحة اليومية للنساء في مجموعها عن ساعة واحدة مدفوعة الأجر ويجب أن تنتظم الفترات بحيث تمتد فترة الراحة لمدة نصف ساعة أو أكثر ولا يجوز أن تمتد فترة العمل لخمس ساعات متصلة دون أن تتخللها فترة للراحة.
شروط استخدام الأحداث 
21-(1) لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث في أي من الأعمال الآتية :
(أ‌) حمل الأثقال ،
(ب‌) أعمال القيزانات البخارية وأواني الضغط ،
(ج) أعمال أفران الحديد والمسابك ،
(د) الأعمال التي تتم تحت باطن الأرض أو الماء وأعمال المناجم والمحاجر ،
(هـ) الأعمال التي يدخل في تركيبها الرصاص ومشتقاته ،
(و) الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العاملون لمواد سامة أو مؤذية عضويـة أو غير عضوية مثل الرصاص ، الزئبق الساينايد ، الكالسيوم ، والبنزين ومشتقاته ،
(ز) أعمال الأشعة والإشعاعات المؤينة ،
(ح) صيانة الماكينات وسيورها.
(2) مع مراعاة أحكام البند (1) لا يجوز بصفة عامة تشغيل الأحداث في الصناعات والأعمال الخطرة أو المضرة بالصحة أو التي تحتاج إلى جهد جسماني كبير أو في الأعمال أو المهن التي تضر أخلاقهم ، ويجوز للوزير أو من يفوضه أن يحدد صناعات أو أعمال معينة على وجه الخصوص على أنها من تلك الصناعات أو الأعمال.
(3) لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث ليلاً بين الساعة الثامنة مساء ً والسادسة صباحاً على أنه يجوز للسلطة المختصة أن تستثني أياً من الأحداث من هذا الحكم ، وذلك في حالة الأحداث الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين الخامسة عشرة والسادسة عشرة.
(4) لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث دون السنة الثانية عشر من عمرهم ويستثنى من ذلك :
(أ‌) مدارس الدولة للتدريب ،
(ب‌)ورش التدريب لغير أغراض الربح ،
(ج) أفراد عائلة صاحب العمل الذين يعملون تحت إشرافه في منشأة لا يستخدم فيها أشخاص آخرين ،
(د) العاملون بموجب عقود التلمذة الصناعية.
(5) يجوز للوزير أو من يفوضه بعد التشاور مع اللجنة أن يمنع تشغيل الأحداث دون السنة الخامسة عشر في الصناعات والمنشآت التي تحدد بقرار منه.
(6) مع مراعاة أحكام البند (5) لا يجوز تشغيل أي حدث دون سن الخامسة عشر إلا إذا كان له ولي أمر يقيم معه في منطقة العمل ولا يجوز الاحتجاج بعقد العمل في مواجهة الحدث إلا إذا كان ولي الأمر قد وافق على تشغيله وقدم لصاحب العمل ما يثبت ولايته على الحدث ولإقامته في منطقة العمل وكذلك عنوانه.
(7) لا يجوز تشغيل الأحداث لساعات إضافية كما لا يجوز تشغيلهم في أيام العطلات الأسبوعية أو الرسمية أو التنازل عن الإجازات السنوية أو تأجيلها أو قطعها. 
الفحص الطبي للأحداث22- يجب إجراء فحص طبي كامل لكل حدث قبل تشغيله وفي فترات دورية بعد الاستخدام وذلك بالطريقة التي تحددها السلطة المختصة حسب طبيعة العمل الذي يقوم به الحدث ويجب على أطباء المستشفيات الحكومية إجراء الفحص اللازم وإصدار الشهادات الطبية اللازمة.
ساعات عمل الأحداث
23- تحدد ساعات العمل العادية للأحداث بسبع ساعات تتخللها فترة للراحة مقدارها ساعة وتكون مدفوعة الأجر ولا يجوز تشغيل الحدث لأكثر من أربع ساعات متصلة.
وضع الأحكام الخاصة بالأحدث في مكان ظاهر
24- يجب على صاحب العمل أن يضع في مكان ظاهر في مقر عمله نسخة من الأحكام الخاصة بتشغيل الأحداث المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وكذلك قائمة تبين ساعات العمل وفترات الراحة.
الإخطار في حدوث بوادر الانحراف
25- يقوم صاحب العمل بإخطار السلطة المختصة أو مكتب العمل المختص بأي حدث تبدو عليه بوادر الانحراف كالعنف غير العادي أو محاولة تدمير المواد أو الآلات أو الإهمال المتكرر أو المتعمد والتغيب المتكرر عن العمل دون عذر مقبول.
انتهاء عقد العمل مع الحدث26- ينتهي عقد عمل أي حدث إذا ثبت عدم لياقته للعمل بموجب شهادة طبية صادرة وفقاً لأحكام المادة 22.
إنشاء اللجان الخاصة وتشكيلها
27- يجوز للوزير تشكيل لجان خاصة لأي صناعة أو مهنة معينة لتحديد شروط خدمة خاصة بالأحداث ولتحديد الأوزان التي يكلفون بحملها أو سحبها أو رفعها وذلك بالنسبة إلى الأحداث فوق سن الخامسة عشر ، على أن ترفع تلك اللجان توصياتها للوزير لاتخاذ القرار المناسب بشأنها. 
الفصل الخامس
عقد العمل
تحرير العقد 

28- (1) كل عقد تزيد مدته على ثلاثة أشهر يلتزم صاحب العمل بكتابته ويحرر العقد من ثلاث نسخ موقع عليها من الطرفين ويحتفظ كل منهما بنسخة وتودع النسخة الثالثة لدى مكتب العمل.
(2) لا يعتبر العقد المحرر وفقاً للبند (1) نافذاً لمصلحة صاحب العمل إلا إذا اطلع عليه العامل وقام بالتوقيع عليه بكتابة اسمه أو ببصمة إبهامه أو بختمه ويجوز له أن يشرك معه شاهداً للإطلاع والتوقيع بكتابة اسمه أو ببصمة الإبهام أو الختم.
(3) يجب على صاحب العمل في حالة العامل الذي يجهل القراءة والكتابة أن يقوم هو بقراءة العقد بحضور الشاهد الذي يختاره العامل على أن يكون ذلك الشاهد ملماً بالقراءة والكتابة.
(4) إذا لم يكن هنالك عقد مكتوب فيجوز للعامل إثبات حقوقه بكافة طرق الإثبات.
(5) يجوز عند نشوء نزاع بين صاحب العمل وعامل يعمل بدون عقد عمل مكتوب أن يسترشد بعقد واحد أو عدة عقود عمل مشابهة تم تحريرها مع عدد من العاملين الذين يعملون مع نفس صاحب العمل لذات المدة والعمل في ذات المنشأة.
أنواع عقود العمل وأحكامها
29- (1) يجوز أن يكون عقد العمل لأجل مسمى أو غير مسمى كما يجوز أن يكون لأداء عمل معين.
(2) لا يجوز أن تزيد مدة العقد المسمى الأجل على سنتين ولا تجدد المدة لأكثر من مرة واحدة في ذات المنشأة وتعتبر فترة التجديد متصلة بمدة الخدمة السابقة وفي حالة استمرار العامل في عمله بعد انتهاء فترة التجديد يعتبر متقاعداً بعقد غير مسمى الأجل.
(3) يعتبر عقداً لأجل غير مسمى كل عقد عمل يكون مكتوباً لا يوضح فيه أنه لأجل مسمى أو يتم تحريره لأداء عمل معين أو لإحلال عامل محل عامل آخر.
(4) لا يجوز أن تزيد فترة الاختبار عن ثلاثة أشهر باستثناء فترة التدريب ، ويعتبر عقد العمل غير مسمى الأجل إذا لم تحدد مدة العقد وانتهت فترة الاختبار دون إنهاء العقد بوساطة أحد الطرفين.
محتويات عقد العمل30- يتم تحرير عقد العمل بطريقة واضحة غير مشوبة بغموض وتحدد فيه بدقة حقوق الطرفين وواجباتهما ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم يجب أن يحتوي العقد على البيانات الآتية : 
(أ‌) اسم صاحب العمل ، واسم المنشأة ومقرها وعنوانها.
(ب‌) اسم العامل بالكامل وعنوانه وتاريخ ميلاده وموطنه الأصلي وأي بيانات أخرى ضرورية لإثبات شخصيته ومؤهلاته.
(ج) طبيعة ونوع العمل المتفق على أدائه وتاريخ الالتحاق به ومكانه.
(د) الأجر المتفق عليه ومواعيد دفعه.
(هـ) مدة الإخطار لإنهاء العقد.
(و) شروط الخدمة الأخرى التي يتفق عليها.
(ز) الشهادات الدراسية وشهادات الخبرة العملية وأي مستندات أخرى تتعلق بذلك.
(ح) تاريخ انتهاء عقد العمل المحدد.
(ط) أي بيانات أخرى وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
الشروط المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون
31- يعتبر باطلاً كل شرط في أي عقد للعمل يكون مخالفاً لأحكام هذا القانون ولو كان سابقاً على العمل به إلا إذا كان هذا الشرط أكثر فائدة للعامل ويحق له أن يطالب بكامل حقوقه بموجب هذا القانون.
العمل المختلف عن العمل المتفق عليه32-لا يجوز لصاحب العمل تكليف العامل بأداء عمل يختلف اختلافاً جوهرياً عن العمل المتفق عليه في عقد العمل دون رضائه إلا إذا دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك منعاً لوقوع حادث أو إصلاحاً لما ينشأ عن ذلك الحادث وفي حالة القوة القاهرة ، وعلى أن يكون التكليف بصفة مؤقتة لا تزيد مدته عن أسبوعين.
طلب عرض العقد
33- يجوز لمكتب العمل المختص إذا رأى ذلك ضرورياً أن يطلب من صاحب العمل أن يعرض عليه جميع عقود العمل أو عقود بعض فئات العاملين لديه بغرض الإطلاع عليها ومراجعتها.
الإيصال بإيداع أوراق العامل وشهاداته
34- يجب على صاحب العمل أن يعطي العامل إيصالاً بما يكون قد أودعه لديه من مستندات أو شهادات .
الفصل السادس
الأجور والسلفيات والمخصصات الأخرى
الأجــر
35- (1) يجب أن يدفع أجر العامل نقداً ويجوز أن يستثنى من ذلك ما يدخل في الأجور من مد العامل بالطعام أو الوقود أو السكن أو الترحيل أو الملبس.
(2) يجوز أن يدفع الأجر يومياً أو أسبوعيا أو أن يدفع شهرياً حسبما يتفق عليه باستثناء الحالات التي يصدر بها قرار من السلطة المختصة.
(3) يتفق صاحب العمل وعامل الإنتاج الذي يعمل بموجب عقد عمل غير مسمى الأجل على أجر محدد وذلك بالنسبة إلى الحد الأدنى من العمل اليومي وتحسب بمقتضى هذا الأجر استحقاقات العامل ما عدا المكافآت ، ويحسب لأغراض هذه المادة أجر عامل الإنتاج بفئة معادلة للفئة التي يتقاضاها أي عامل آخر يعمل عملاً مشابهاً ،و يدفع له الأجر على فترات زمنية معينة وفقاً لأحكام البند (2).
(4) بالرغم من أي اتفاق بين صاحب العمل والعامل على تغيير نظام التعيين بنقل العامل من الأجر الشهري إلى الأجر اليومي أو الأسبوعي أو كل أسبوعين أو على أساس الأجر بالإنتاج يظل العامل مستحقاً لجميع الحقوق التي اكتسبها خلال الفترة التي عمل فيها على أساس الأجر الشهري.
(5) مع مراعاة أحكام البند (2) يجب أن تدفع يومياً أجور العاملين على أساس الأجر اليومي إلا إذا كان هناك اتفاقً بين صاحب العمل والعامل على خلاف ذلك ويدفع الأجر في نهاية يوم العمل وفي مكان العمل وأثناء ساعاته .
(6) فيما عدا ما نص عليه في البند (5) يستحق الأجر في نهاية
الأسبوع أو الأسبوعين أو الشهر بحسب الحال ويدفع في مكان العمل وأثناء ساعاته ويجب ألا يتأخر دفع الأجر عن اليوم الثالث من تاريخ الاستحقاق حسبما هو متفق عليه.
(7) في حالة انتهاء عقد العمل تدفع جميع استحقاقات العامل خلال أسبوع من تاريخ الانتهاء.
(8) يدفع الأجر للعامل شخصياً أو لمن يوكله كتابة دونما استقطاع فيما عدا الاستقطاع الذي يتم وفقاً لحكام هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر وفي حالة إجراء أي استقطاع يجب على صاحب العمل أن يعطي العامل بياناً بما يستقطع منه إذا طلب العامل ذلك. 
الاستقطاع بسبب الغياب
36- (1) لا يكون العامل مستحقاً لأجره عن الفترة التي تغيب فيها عن العمل إلا في الحالات التي يسمح بها هذا القانون أو يسمح فيها صاحب العمل بالغياب بأجر .
(2) يستحق العامل الذي يكمل ثلاثة أشهر في الخدمة المستمرة أجراً عن فترة غيابه عن العمل لأي سبب من الأسباب الآتية :
(أ‌) انقطاع وسيلة المواصلات العادية،
(ب‌) وقوع كوارث طبيعية أو حوادث تمنعه من الحضور إلى العمل،
(ج) الاستدعاء بوساطة أي محكمة أو أي سلطة عامة أخرى يخولها القانون في ذلك،
(د) وفاة الزوج أو الزوجة أو أحد الأبناء أو أحد الأبوين أو أحد الأخوة أو الأخوات،
(هـ) أي سبب يقبله صاحب العمل.
السلفيات
37- (1) يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يمنح سلفيات للعمال بشرط :
(أ‌) ن تكون بدون فائدة ، على أنه يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يتقاضى نسبة مئوية مخفضة لمقابلة المصاريف المتصلة بتلك السلفية.
(ب‌) ألا تزيد الاستقطاعات الدورية لسداد السلفيات عن 15% من المرتب الأساسي.
(2) مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة (ب) من البند (1) يقوم العامل بسداد أقساط السلفية الممنوحة له عند انتهاء عقد العمل بالطرق التي ينص عليها عقد السلفية أو بالطرق القانونية الأخرى.
(3) لا تحكم المحاكم في أي دعوى يرفعها صاحب العمل ضد أي عامل لسداد سلفية ما لم تكن منحت بموجب عقد مكتوب.
(4) لا تكون هناك أي فوائد على السلفية الممنوحة للعامل.
تكليف العامل بمهمة خارج محطة عمله
38-(1) يجب على كل عامل يكلفه صاحب العمل بالقيام بعمل خارج المنطقة التي يعمل فيها أو خارج محطة عمله ، أن يقوم بذلك العمل على أن يتحمل صاحب العمل جميع نفقات ترحيل العامل ذهاباً وإياباً.
(2) يجب على صاحب العمل في حالة قضاء العامل ليلة كاملة خارج مقر عمله في تكليف ، أن يدفع له بدل تكليف بالفئة المحددة في شروط خدمته فإن لم يوجد اتفاق عليها يدفع صاحب العمل التكاليف المعقولة التي يتحملها العامل عن كل ليلة على ألا يقل ما يدفعه صاحب العمل في كل الحالات عن الليلة الواحدة عن أجر ثلاثة أيام.
(3) لأغراض هذه المادة يعتبر تكليفاً نقل العامل لمدة ستة أشهر أو أقل.
مصروفات الانتقال
39-(1) يجب على صاحب العمل ترحيل العامل أو دفع مصاريف انتقاله إلى الجهة التي تم استخدامه منها وذلك خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ انتهاء عقد العمل.
(2) إذا قام صاحب العمل بنقل العامل من مكان عمله إلى مكان آخر خلال سريان عقد العمل يقوم صاحب العمل بدفع مصروفات نقله وأفراد أسرته الذين يعتمدون اعتماداً كلياً على كسبه في معيشتهم وأمتعتهم إلى ذلك المكان حسب فئات النقل المقررة.
(3) يقوم صاحب العمل في حالة وفاة العامل بترحيل أفراد أسرة العامل المتوفى الذين يعتمدون اعتماداً كلياً على كسبه وأمتعتهم إلى مكان إقامتهم الأصلي إذا طلبوا ذلك.
(4) تثبت الكفالة الشرعية لأفراد أسرة العامل بشهادة من الجهة الرسمية المختصة.
بيانات الاستحقاقات
40- يجب على صاحب العمل عند انتهاء عقد العمل أن يعطي العامل بياناً تفصيلياً باستحقاقاته.
بطلان المصالحة أو الإبراء أو التنازل
41-ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك يعتبر باطلاً كل إبراء أو مصالحة أو تنازل بالنسبة إلى الحقوق المقررة بموجبه. 
الفصل السابع
ساعات العمل والإجازات
ساعات العمل العادية 

42- (1) تكون ساعات العمل العادية ثماني وأربعين ساعة في الأسبوع أو ثماني ساعات في اليوم على أن تتخللها فترة للراحة مدفوعة الأجر لا تقل عن نصف ساعة في اليوم وذلك لتناول الطعام أو الراحة.
(2) يجوز للسلطة المختصة بموجب أمر بعد التشاور مع المجلس أن تعدل ساعات العمل الأسبوعية أو اليومية أو فترات الراحة التي تتخللها وذلك بالنسبة لبعض فترات من السنة أو لبعض فئات من العمال حسب طبيعة العمل ونوعه.
(3) تخفض ساعات العمل اليومية بساعة واحدة في اليوم للعمال الصائمين خلال شهر رمضان وللمرضعات لمدة سنتين من تاريخ الولادة على أن تكون تلك الساعة مدفوعة الأجر.
العمل الإضافي43-(1) 
فيما عدا الحالات التي يصدر فيها قرار من السلطة المختصة ومع مراعاة أحكام المادة 21 (7) يجوز لصاحب العمل عند الضرورة الطارئة أن يكلف العامل بأداء عمل إضافي بعد ساعات العمل الرسمية مباشرة لمدة لا تزيد عن أربع ساعات وفيما عدا حالات الضرورة الطارئة يكون العمل الإضافي باتفاق الطرفين على ألا تزيد مدته عن أربع ساعات في اليوم أو اثنتي عشرة ساعة في الأسبوع.
(2) في جميع الأحوال يكون العمل الإضافي اختيارياً بالنسبة للنساء في حدود المدة المقررة في البند (1).
(3) يدفع أجر العمل الإضافي في المواعيد المحددة لدفع بقية الأجر على الوجه الآتي :
( أ ) في أيام العمل العادية تحسب الساعة بساعة ونصف.
(ب) في أيام العطلات الرسمية تحسب الساعة بساعتين ،
(4) يحسب أجر العمل الإضافي على أساس المرتب الأساسي.
الإجازات السنوية
44- (1) تعتبر الإجـازة السنوية حـق للعامل وتستحق وفقاً لاحكام البند (2) بعد انقضاء سنة في الخدمة المستمرة مع صاحب العمل وعن كل سنة تالية على أن تكون بأجر كامل يحدد ميعاده خلال السنة حسب مقتضيات العمل وتدخل ضمنها أيام العطلات والمناسبات الرسمية إذا تخللتها.
(2) تحسب الإجازة السنوية على الوجه الآتي :
(أ) إذا قضى العامل سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات في الخدمة المستمرة يستحق إجازة سنوية مقدارها عشرون يوماً.
(ب) إذا قضى العامل ثماني سنوات وأقل من خمس عشرة سنة في الخدمة المستمرة يستحق إجازة سنوية مقدارها خمسة وعشرين يوماً.
(ج) إذا قضى العامل خمس عشرة سنة وأكثر في الخدمة المستمرة يستحق إجازة سنوية مقدارها ثلاثون يوماً.
(3) مع مراعاة أحكام البندين (1) و(2) يكون العامل ، في حالة إنتهاء عقد عمله لأي سبب أو في حالة إستقالته ، مستحقاً الأجر عن أيام الإجازة السنوية كلها أو الجزء النسبي للفترة التي قضاها ولم يحصل على إجازته عنها.
(4) يجوز للعامل باتفاق مع صاحب العمل أن يؤجل إجازته السنوية لمدة سنة أو أن يجزئها بين السنة التي استحقت فيها والسنة التالية ولا يجوز تأجيل الإجازة كلها أو بعضها لأكثر من سنة واحدة ويكون العامل مستحقاً في السنة التالية إجازته السنوية بالإضافة إلى الإجازة الموجلة.
إجازة الطريق والعطلات والمناسبات الرسمية
45- (1) يكون العامل مستحقاً لإجازة طريق بأجر كامل ، وذلك عن مسافة الطريق ذهابا وإيابا بين مقر عمله وموطنه الأصلي مرة واحدة كل سنة.
(2) تحسب مسافة الطريق وفقا للزمن المقرر الذي تستغرقه سفريات قطارات هيئة سكك حديد السودان أو بواخر هيئة النقل النهري أو تستغرقه أي وسيلة متاحة للنقل البري وذلك إلى الموطن الأصلي للعامل على ألا تزيد مسافة الطريق في جميع الحالات عن عشرة أيام.
(3) يستحق العامل في أيام العطلات والمناسبات الرسمية إجازة بأجر كامل بعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر في الخدمة المستمرة.
إجازة الوضع
46- (1) تستحق المرأة العاملة بعد انقضاء ستة أشهر على تعيينها وفي كل سنة لاحقة تقضيها في الخدمة إجازة وضع بأجر كامل تحسب على الوجه الآتي :
(أ‌) أربعة أسابيع قبل الوضع وأربعة أسابيع بعد الوضع على أن يثبت كل من التاريخ الذي يرجح حصول الوضع فيه والتاريخ الذي يتم فيه الوضع فعلاً بشهادة من الطبيب.
(ب‌) يجوز السماح بنفس المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) أعلاه اختيارياً لتصبح أسبوعين قبل الوضع و6 أسابيع بعد الوضع.
(ج‌) إذا تغيبت المرأة العاملة بعد انقضاء المدة المسموح بها في الفقرتين (أ) و (ب) أعلاه بسبب مرض ناتج عن الحمل أو الوضع مما يجعلها غير قادرة على استئناف العمل بشهادة من الطبيب تعتبر في إجازة مرضية.
(2) مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفقرتين (أ) و (ب) من المادة 50 من هذا القانون لا يجوز فصل المرأة العاملة أثناء فترة الحمل أو الوضع.
الإجازة المرضية47-(1)
مع مراعاة أحكام قانون التعويض عن إصابات العمل لسنة 1981 إذا أكمل العامل مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر في الخدمة المستمرة ولم يستطع الحضور إلى مكان عمله بسبب مرض مشهود به من الطبيب ولا يرجع سبب المرض إلى سوء سلوك العامل أو إهماله فيكون مستحقاً لأجر عن الأيام التي يغيب فيها بسبب ذلك المرض ويحسب الأجر على الوجه الآتي :
(أ‌) ثلاثة أشهر بأجر كامل،
(ب‌) ثلاثة أشهر بنصف أجر،
(ج) ثلاثة اشهر بربع أجر.
(2) لا يدخل العامل في إجازة مرضية بأجر مخفض إلا بعد استنفاده لإجازته الاعتيادية.
(3) إذا استمر المرض مدة تزيد عن ما هو منصوص عليه في البند (1) يكون العامل في إجازة مرضية بدون أجر حتى يعرض خلال مدة معقولة على القومسيون الطبي ليقرر على وجه السرعة مدى صلاحيته للعمل.
إجازة العدة
48- تمنح المرأة العاملة التي يتوفى عنها زوجها إجازة عدة براتب كامل تبدأ من تاريخ وفاة الزوج على أن :
(أ‌) تكون مدتها أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام إذا لم تكن المرأة حبلى،
(ب) إذا كانت المرأة حبلى تستمر إجازة العدة بحيث تنتهي بوضع الحمل ، وفي هذه الحالة يرخص لها بإجازة وضع مدتها ثمانية أسابيع ابتداءً من تاريخ الوضع.
إجازة الحج
49- يمنح العامل الذي أمضى في خدمة صاحب العمل ثلاث سنوات متصلة إجازة بمرتب كامل مدتها خمسة عشر يوماً مرة واحدة أثناء مدة خدمته ، وعلى العامل أن يقدم لصاحب العمل الوثائق الدالة على قيامه بأداء هذه الفريضة متى ما طلب منه ذلك. 
الفصل الثامن
انتهاء عقد العمل أو إنهاؤه
انتهاء عقد العمل بإنذار 

50-(1) ينتهي عقد العمل بإنذار لأي من الأسباب الآتية :
( أ ) عجز العامل عن تأدية عمله أو مرضه مرضاً يؤدي إلى انقطاعه عن العمل إلى ما بعد انتهاء الإجازة المرضية السنوية المستحقة سواءً كانت تلك الإجازة بأجر أم بدون أجر على أن يتم إثبات العجز أو المرض وعدم لياقة العامل للخدمة بواسطة القومسيون الطبي.
(ب) انتهاء العمل محل التعاقد أو انتهاء مدة عقد العمل المسمى الأجل.
(ج) هلاك المنشأة هلاكاً كلياً.
(د) بلوغ الستين من العمر إلا إذا اتفق الطرفان على عمر أكبر من ذلك على أن تعتبر فترة الخدمة مستمرة.
(هـ) فصل العامل أو تركه للعمل خلال فترة الاختبار.
(و) اتفاق الطرفين كتابة على إنهاء عقد العمل.
(ز) حل المنشأة أو تصفيتها على أن يثبت ذلك بشهادة رسمية من الجهة المختصة.
(ح) استقالة العامل.
(ط) وفاة العامل.
(2) باستثناء الحالات التي ينص فيها عقد العمل على إنذار لمدة أطول ينتهي عقد العمل للأسباب الواردة في البند (1) بإنذار مكتوب من أحد الطرفين وتكون مدته على الوجه الآتي :
(أ‌) شهر واحد عندما يكون العامل قد عين على أساس الأجر الشهري.
(ب‌) أسبوعان عندما يكون العامل قد عين على أساس الأجر كل أسبوعين وقضى أقل من خمس سنوات في الخدمة المستمرة.
(ج) أسبوع عندما يكون العامل قد عين على أساس الأجر الأسبوعي وقضى أقل من سنتين في الخدمة المستمرة ، وأسبوعان إذا قضى سنتين وأقل من خمس سنوات في الخدمة المستمرة.
(د) إذا كان العامل قد عين على أساس الأجر اليومي فتكون مدة الإنذار على الوجه الآتي :
(أولاً): في آخر يوم عمل إذا لم يقض العامل ثلاثة أشهر في الخدمة المستمرة.
(ثانياً): أسبوع إذا قضى العامل ما بين ثلاثة أشهر وسنتين في الخدمة المستمرة.
(ثالثاً) : أسبوعان إذا قضى العامل ما بين سنتين وخمس سنوات في الخدمة المستمرة.
(هـ) شهر واحد عندما يكون العامل قد عين على أساس الأجر اليومي أو الأسبوعي أو كل أسبوعين وقضى ما لا يقل عن خمس سنوات في الخدمة المستمرة
(و) ستة أشهر قبل انتهاء عقد العمل مباشرة بسبب بلوغ العامل سن التقاعد .
(3) إذا لم يقم أي من الطرفين بإنذار الطرف الآخر بانتهاء عقد العمل وفقاًَ لأحكام البند (2) يدفع للطرف المتضرر تعويضاً يعادل أجره عن مدة الإنذار.
(4) يجوز للعامل بعد انقضاء نصف مدة الإنذار أن يترك العمل للبحث عن أي عمل آخر على أن يدفع له أجره كاملاً عن المدة المتبقية من الإنذار.
(5) إذا كان العامل عند انتهاء عقد العمل مستحقاً لإجازته السنوية فلا تحسب مدة تلك الإجازة ضمن مدة الإنذار.
(6) يتم إثبات العمر لأغراض التقاعد بإحدى الوسائل الآتية ووفقاً للترتيب الآتي :
(أ) إقرارات العمر المدونة في وثيقة مال التأمين أو المعاش أو التأمين على الحياة بوساطة صاحب العمل التي وقع عليها العامل.
(ب) شهادة الميلاد الأصلية.
(ج) شهادة تقدير السن من القومسيون الطبي. 
إنهاء عقد العمل في حالة المخالفات المتكررة 
51- (أ) في حالة المخالفات المتكررة إذا أنذر العامل بالفصل عند استيفائه جميع أو أقصى الجزاءات المقررة يجوز لصاحب العمل في حالة أي مخالفة لاحقة أن ينهي عقد العمل غير المسمى الأجل بإنذار تحدد مدته وفقاً لأحكام البند (2) من المادة 50 على أن يقوم صاحب العمل بتسليم العامل خطاباً يبين أسباب إنهاء عقد العمل ويدفع له جميع استحقاقاته.
(ب) إذا حصل العامل على إنذار نهائي ولم يرتكب أي مخالفة خلال العام الذي يلي تاريخ الإنذار يسقط عنه الإنذار تلقائياً.
الاستئناف
52- (1) يجوز لأي من الطرفين أن يستأنف للسلطة المختصة إنهاء عقد العمل بموجب أحكام المادة 50 أو المادة 51 خلال مدة أسبوعين من تاريخ إعلانه بذلك.
(2) تصدر السلطة المختصة قرارها في خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ استلامها طلب الاستئناف.
(3) إذا أيدت السلطة المختصة إنهاء العقد يدفع صاحب العمل للعامل جميع استحقاقاته كاملة وفي حالة عدم التأييد تأمر السلطة المختصة بعودته للعمل مع دفع جميع استحقاقاته عن المدة التي يكون قد أوقف فيها عن العمل وفي حالة عدم تنفيذ قرار السلطة المختصة بإعادة العامل لعمله يقوم صاحب العمل بإعطاء العامل كافة استحقاقاته القانونية بما في ذلك أجره خلال فترة الإيقاف عن العمل زائداً تعويضاً يعادل مرتب ستة أشهر. 
إنهاء عقد العمل بدون إنذار العامل 
53- يجوز لصاحب العمل أن ينهي عقد العمل دون إنذار في الحالات الآتية :
(‌أ) انتحال العامل لشخصية غيره أو استعانته بأوراق مزورة بغرض العمل.
(‌ب) ارتكاب العامل لخطأ ناتج عن إهمال جسيم إذا ترتب عليه خسارة جسيمة لصاحب العمل.
(‌ج) عدم مراعاة العامل للتعليمات الواجب إتباعها لسلامة العاملين وسلامة المنشأة رغم إنذاره كتابة على أن تكون تلك التعليمات مكتوبة ومعلقة في مكان ظاهر،
(‌د) إغفال العامل عمداً القيام بالتزاماته المنصوص عليها في عقد العمل.
(هـ) إفشاء العامل الأسرار الصناعية أو التجارية التي تصل إلى علمه بحكم عمله فيما عدا ما يسمح به القانون.
(و) إدانة العامل في جريمة تمس الشرف أو الأمانة أو الأخلاق أو ارتكابه عملاً مخلاًَ بالآداب في مكان العمل.
(ز) إعتداء العامل على صاحب العمل أو المدير المسئول إعتداءً يعاقب عليه القانون أو وقوع اعتداء جسيم منه على أحد رؤسائه أو أحد العاملين الآخرين في مكان العمل أو بسببه،
(ح‌) إذا وجد العامل أثناء ساعات العمل في حالة سكر بيّن أو كان تحت تأثير مادة مخدرة على أن يقرر الطبيب هذه الحالة. 
إنهاء عقد العمل بدون إنذار صاحب العمل
54- يجوز للعامل أن ينهي عقد العمل بدون إنذار صاحب العمل في الحالات الآتية :
(أ‌) إذا غش صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه العامل فيما يتعلق بعقد العمل.
(ب‌) عدم وفاء صاحب العمل بالتزاماته بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو شروط عقد العمل.
(ج) قيام صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه بالاعتداء على العامل اعتداءً يعاقب عليه القانون.
(د) وجود خطر جسيم يهدد سلامة العامل أو صحته وكان صاحب العمل على علم بذلك ولم يتخذ الإجراءات والتدابير اللازمة لإزالة ذلك الخطر. 
عرض النزاع على السلطة المختصة
55- (1) في جميع الحالات الواردة في المادتين 53 و 54 لا يجوز إنهاء عقد العمل قبل عرض النزاع على السلطة المختصة والحصول على موافقتها ويجب على السلطة المختصة أن تقوم بإجراء التحري اللازم فيما يتعلق بتلك الحالة أو الحالات وإصدار قرار بشأنها وذلك خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ عرض النزاع عليه.
(2) يجوز لصاحب العمل إيقاف العامل من العمل عند ثبوت أي من الحالات الواردة في المادة 53 وذلك لحين صدور قرار السلطة المختصة.
(3) يترتب على إنهاء صاحب العمل لعقد العمل قبل عرض النزاع على السلطة المختصة أو قبل صدور قرار السلطة المختصة ما يأتي :
(أ‌) إعادة العامل لعمله مع دفع أجره كاملاً عن مدة إيقافه عن العمل، أو
(ب‌) دفع جميع حقوق العامل بما في ذلك أجره عن مدة الإيقاف عن العمل زائداً دفع تعويض يعادل مرتب ستة أشهر أساسي.
(4) إذا ترك العامل العمل قبل عرض النزاع على السلطة المختصة أو قبل قرار السلطة المختصة لا يدفع له أجره عن الأيام التي يكون قد ترك العمل خلالها.
(5) إذا لم تقتنع السلطة المختصة بسبب إنهاء عقد العمل بموجب المادة 53 تصدر قرارها بأن عقد العمل ساري المفعول ويستأنف العامل عمله مع دفع جميع استحقاقاته عن المدة التي يكون قد أوقف فيها عن العمل فإذا وافقت السلطة المختصة على وجود سبب إنهاء عقد العمل بموجب المادة 53 فيجوز لصاحب العمل إنهاء عقد العمل ويدفع للعامل ما لا يقل عن ثلاثة أرباع المكافأة المستحقة بالإضافة للحقوق الأخرى ما عدا أجره عن فترة الإعلان.
(6) يجب على صاحب العمل إذا لم يلتزم بقرار السلطة المختصة بإعادة العامل للعمل أن يدفع للعامل جميع حقوقه بما في ذلك أجره عن مدة الإيقاف بالإضافة إلى دفع تعويض يعادل مرتب ستة أشهر أساسي.
تخفيض عدد العاملين لأسباب اقتصادية أو تقنية
56- (1) يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يتقدم للسطة المختصة بطلب مستوفي الشروط لتخفيض عدد العاملين لديه أو لإغلاق مكان العمل لأسباب اقتصادية أو تقنية.
(2) تعرض السلطة المختصة طلب صاحب العمل لتخفيض عدد العاملين أو لإغلاق مكان العمل، على اللجنة المختصة لدراسة الطلب والتوجيه بشأنه.
(3) تصدر السلطة المختصة قرارها المذكور في البند (1) خلال ثلاثة أسابيع من تاريخ تسليمها الطلب على ضوء توصية اللجنة المنصوص عليها في البند (6).
(4) إذا وافق الوالي على الطلب بإغلاق مكان العمل أو تخفيض عدد العاملين يحق لصاحب العمل تنفيذ قرار الوالي على ألا يترتب على ذلك أي ضرر بحقوق العاملين بما في ذلك حقهم في الإنذار، ويحق لصاحب العمل إجراء التخفيض حسب ما جاء بطلبه إذا لم يتسلم قرار الوالي بعد مضي أربعة أسابيع من تاريخ استلام الوالي لطلبه على ألا يترتب على إجراء التخفيض أي ضرر بحقوق العاملين بما في ذلك حقهم في الإنذار.
(5) إذا خفض صاحب العمل عدد العاملين لديه دون مراعاة للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة وخلافاً لقرار الوالي أو قبل صدور قراره أو قبل تقديم الطلب يترتب على ذلك ما يأتي:
(أ‌) إعادة العامل لعمله ودفع أجره كاملاً عن مدة إيقافه عن العمل، أو
(ب) دفع جميع حقوق العامل بما في ذلك أجره عن مدة إيقافه عن العمل زائداً دفع تعويض يعادل مرتب ستة أشهر أساسي.
(6(6)تشكل السلطة المختصة لجاناً ثلاثية تمثل فيها أجهزة الدولة ذات الصلة بالعدد الذي تحدده وكذلك تمثل أصحاب العمل وتنظيمات العمال بأعداد متساوية للنظر والتوجيه في طلبات إغلاق أمكنة العمل وتخفيض العمال وفقا ًلأحكام هذا القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه. 
إنهاء عقد العمل بإعلان من العامل
57-يجوز للعامل في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 53 إنهاء عقد العمل بإنذار وفقاً لأحكام البندين (2) و (3) من المادة 50.
إنهاء عقد العمل عندما يكون العامل في رحلة برية أو بحرية تتعلق بأعمال صاحب العمل
58-إذا كان العامل في رحلة برية أو بحرية تتعلق بأعمال صاحب العمل وانتهت أثناء ذلك مدة الخدمة المنصوص عليها في عقد العمل أو وجه العامل لصاحب العمل إنذاراً لإنهاء عقد العمل فيجوز لصاحب العمل بغرض نجاح تلك الرحلة أن يمد أجل الخدمة لمدة أخرى لا تزيد عن شهر واحد يبدأ من تاريخ انتهاء عقد العمل و يستحق العامل في تلك الحالة ربع الأجر بالإضافة للأجر المتفق عليه في عقد العمل وذلك عن كل مدة عمل إضافية.
شهادة الخدمة
59- يجب على صاحب العمل أن يعطي العامل الذي تنتهي أو تنهى خدمته شهادة تتضمن اسم صاحب العمل والعمل الذي كان يؤديه العامل والمدة التي قضاها في خدمته وما كان يتقاضاه من أجر وذلك دون ذكر الأسباب التي أدت إلى انتهاء عقد العمل أو إنهائه. 
الفصل التاسع
فوائد ما بعد الخدمة
حساب المكافأة 


60-(1) مع مراعاة أحكام قانون التأمين الاجتماعي لسنة 1990م أو أي وضع آخر أفضل للعامل يكون العامل الذي يقضي مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات في الخدمة المستمرة مستحقاً لمكافأة عن مدة خدمته تحسب على الوجه الآتي :
(أ‌) إذا أكمل مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا تزيد عن عشر سنوات فيستحق مرتب شهر أساسي عن كل سنة قضاها في الخدمة.
(ب‌) إذا أكمل أكثر من عشر سنوات يستحق مرتب شهر وصف أساسي عن كل سنة يقضيها في الخدمة من الخمس سنوات التالية وإذا أكمل أكثر من خمسة عشر سنة في الخدمة فيستحق مرتب شهر أساسي وثلاثة أرباع المرتب الأساسي الشهري عن كل سنة إضافية يقضيها في الخدمة على ألا تزيد المكافأة عن مرتب ستة وثلاثين شهراً أساسياً.
(2) تحسب المكافآت على أساس المرتب الأساسي الشهري الأخير.
(3) تحسب مكافأة نهاية الخدمة لعامل الإنتاج على أساس متوسط الدخل الفعلي خلال لثلاث سنوات الأخيرة. 
إنهاء العامل للعقد 
61-(1) يكون العامل الذي يقضي مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات في الخدمة المستمرة وينهي عقد عمله وفقاً لأحكام المادة 57 مستحقاً لمكافأة تحسب على الوجه الآتي :
(أ‌) إذا أكمل خمس سنوات فيستحق ربع المكافأة.
(ب‌) إذا أكمل خمس سنوات ولم يكمل خمس عشرة سنة فيستحق نصف المكافأة.
(ج) إذا أكمل خمس عشرة سنة ولم يكمل عشرين سنة في الخدمة المستمرة فيستحق ثلاثة أرباع المكافأة.
(د) إذا أكمل عشرين سنة أو أكثر يستحق المكافأة كاملة.
(2) يقصد بالمكافأة في هذه المادة المكافأة التي تكون مستحقة وفقاً لأحكام المادة 60.
مكافأة العمال الموسميين
62- (1) يستحق كل عامل يقوم كل سنة بعمل موسمي لا تقل مدته عن ثلاثة أشهر لمكافأة إذا كان مجموع أيام الخدمة الفعلية مع نفس صاحب العمل لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات.
(2) تحسب المكافأة وفقاً لأحكام المادة 60 باعتبار الموسم سنة كاملة.
(3) لأغراض هذه المادة يحسب المرتب الشهري على أساس دخله الفعلي من نفس صاحب العمل خلال الثلاث سنوات الأخيرة مقسوماً على (36) ستة وثلاثين شهراً.
(4) تطبق أحكام هذه المادة من أول موسم بعد بدء العمل بهذا القانون.
ضم مدة الخدمة السابقة
63- يجوز لصاحب العمل بناءً على طلب العامل الذي يعاد تعيينه مرة أخرى أن يضم مدة خدمة ذلك العامل السابقة إلى خدمته اللاحقة وتعتبر خدمة مستمرة إذا رد العامل المكافأة التي استلمها عند نهاية خدمته الأولى أو اتفق مع صاحب العمل على طريقة ردها ولم يخل بالتزامه بالرد. 
الفصل العاشر
أحكام عامة
لوائح العمل والجزاءات 

64- (1) يقوم كل صاحب عمل بإعداد لائحة بالنظام الأساسي ولائحة للجزاءات ووضعها في مكان ظاهر بمقر العمل على ان تتضمن لائحة النظام الأساسي للعمل على الأقل ساعات العمل ومواعيده.
(2) يجب على صاحب العمل إيداع لائحة النظام الأساسي لدى مكتب العمل المختص ولا تكون لائحة الجزاءات نافذة إلا بعد أن يعتمدها ذلك المكتب.
(3) يجوز للوزير بعد التشاور مع الاتحاد العام لأصحاب العمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال أن يضع نماذج للوائح الجزاءات بحسب طبيعة كل عمل يسترشد بها أصحاب الأعمال.
(4) يكون التصرف في أموال الغرامات لصالح العمال بالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرارمن الوزير، وذلك بعد التشاور مع الاتحاد العام لأصحاب العمل والاتحاد العام لنقابات العمال.
حفظ بيانات العاملين
65-يجب على كل صاحب عمل أن يحفظ سجلاً لكل عامل يتضمن بيانات عن الأجور والاستقطاعات والإجازات السنوية والمرضية وتواريخها وعددها والشروط الأخرى المنصوص عليها في عقد العمل وكذلك أي بيانات أخرى تستوجبها اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون ، على أن يكون حفظ البيانات لمدة سنة على الأقل بعد انتهاء عقد العمل ويجب على صاحب العمل تقديم أي من تلك البيانات للسلطة المختصة متى ما طلب منه ذلك.
سريان عقد العمل مع الخلف
66-إذا حل محل صاحب العمل الذي تم التعاقد بينه وبين العامل شخص آخر بسبب بيع العمل أو تحويله إلى شركة أو شراكة أو بسبب انتقال الملكية عن طريق الإرث أو الهبة أو الوصية أو بسبب انتقال سلطة الإشراف والإدارة يظل عقد العمل مستمراً وساري المفعول مع ذلك الشخص الآخر.
حظر تنفيذ بعض العقود
67-يعتبر باطلاً بطلاناً مطلقاً أي عقد يتعهد بموجبه العامل بأن يتنازل إلى صاحب العمل عن كل أو بعض المبالغ الواجب على صاحب العمل دفعها أو اتفق على دفعها فيما يتعلق باستخدام ذلك العامل ولا يجوز للمحاكم الأمر بتنفيذه.
المبالغ التي تدفع عند وفاة العامل
68-(1) في حالة وفاة العامل يستحق أفراد عائلته الأجور والمكافآت والمبالغ الأخرى التي كان المتوفى يستحقها بموجب هذا القانون في وقت وفاته.
(2) يقوم صاحب العمل بدفع الأجور والمكافآت والمبالغ الأخرى إلى محكمة الأحوال الشخصية المختصة.
(3) توزع محكمة الأحوال الشخصية المختصة المكافآت والأجور والمبالغ الأخرى المشار إليها في البند (2) أعلاه على ورثة المتوفى. 
التفتيش
69-(1) لتحقيق أغراض هذا القانون ، يجوز لمكتب العمل المختص أو أي شخص آخر بموافقة السلطة المختصة أن يدخل أثناء ساعات العمل ليلاً أو نهاراًً في أي مكان يكون لديه سبب يدعو للاعتقاد بأنه به عملاً يستخدم فيه عاملاً أو أكثر ويجوز له أن يطلب من صاحب العمل أو من الشخص المسئول أو العامل الإدلاء بأي بيانات تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، ويجب على صاحب العمل أو الشخص المسئول أو العامل الإدلاء بتلك البيانات.
(2) يجوز للسلطة المختصة أن تطلب حضور صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه أو العامل إلى مكتب الاستخدام بغرض تسوية أي أمر تنفيذاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
(3) لا يجوز الإفضاء بأي معلومات أعطيت وفقاً لأحكام هذه المادة ما عدا الحالات التي تستوجب الإفضاء عن تلك المعلومات تنفيذاً لواجبات السلطة المختصة.
(4) يحظر على أي شخص يقوم بالتفتيش وفقاً لأحكام البند (1) القيام بإجراء تفتيش بأي منشأة يكون له فيها مصلحة أو علاقة منفعة خاصة. 
مجلس علاقات العمل القومي والولائي
70-(1) ينشأ مجلس قومي يسمى "مجلس علاقات العمل القومي " ويشكله الوزير بقرار منه.
(2) ينشأ في كل ولاية مجلس يسمى " مجلس علاقات العمل الولائي" تشكله السلطة المختصة بقرار منها.
(3) يكون للمجلسين بالإضافة إلى ما نص عليه في هذا القانون السلطات والاختصاصات الآتية :
(أ‌) تقديم النصح والمشورة في المسائل التي يحيلها الوزير أو الوالي حسب ما يكون الحال.
(ب‌) مساعدة الوزير أو الوالي في وضع السياسة العامة لعلاقات العمل وفي الإشراف على تنفيذ تلك السياسة حسب ما يكون الحال.
(ج) مساعدة الوزير أو الوالي في تنظيم علاقات العمل وتطويرها ودعمها لتوطيد العلاقات بين أصحاب العمل والعاملين لتهيئة الظروف الملائمة للعمل والإنتاج.
(د) إجراء الدراسات وتقديم التوصيات في مجالات علاقات العمل للوزير أو الوالي للتقرير ، حسب ما يكون الحال.
(4) يرفع الوالي تقريراً دورياً عن أداء مجلس علاقات العمل بولايته للوزير وذلك للمساعدة في وضع السياسة العامة لعلاقات العمل. 
امتياز استحقاقات العاملين
71-تكون للمبالغ المستحقة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون للعاملين أو لمن يستحقون عنهم ، أسبقية على جميع الديون الأخرى بعد المصاريف القضائية. 
الإعفاء من الرسوم القضائية
72-(1) تعفى من الرسوم القضائية في جميع مراحل التقاضي والدعاوى التي يرفعها العامل أو أفراد عائلته أو نقابات العمل فيما يتعلق بالمنازعات المتعلقة بأحكام هذا القانون.
(2) يجوز للمحكمة المختصة في حالة الحكم لغير مصلحة العامل أن تحكم عليه بالمصروفات كلها أو بعضها.
سقوط الحق بالتقادم
73- لا يسقط حق العامل في رفع الدعوى للمطالبة بالحقوق المكتسبة طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون فيما يتعلق بالمكافأة أو الأجر أو الحقوق الأخرى.
شروط الخدمة والمزايا الأفضل
74-لا يجوز تفسير هذا القانون بما يمنع صاحب العمل من وضع شروط خدمة أفضل تكون أكثر فائدة للعامل من شروط الخدمة والمزايا المقررة بموجب هذا القانون.
الفصل الحادي عشر
الأمن الصناعي
تطبيق 

75- تطبق أحكام هذا الفصل على المصانع والعمليات الصناعية الأخرى الواردة في الجدول رقم (1) الملحق هذا القانون. 
تسجيل المصانع
76-(1) يسجل كل مصنع وكل صناعة بأي مصنع وفقاً لأحكام هذا الفصل.
(2) يقدم كل صاحب مصنع قائم طلباً إلى السلطة المختصة في ظرف شهر واحد من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون بالصيغة الموضحة في الجدول رقم (2) الملحق بهذا القانون.
(3) يمنــح المصنع شهـادة تسجيل بالصيغة الموضحة بالجـدول رقم (3) الملحق بهذا القانون.
سجلات المصانع
77-ابتداءً من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون تحتفظ السلطة المختصة بسجلات للمصانع تشتمل على جميع البيانات التي تراها ضرورية لكل مصنع.
الترخيص
78- (1) لا يجوز إقامة مصنع أو بناء امتداد له إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من السلطة المختصة.
(2) يجوز للسلطة المختصة أن تغلق أي مصنع أو امتداد له يدار بدون ترخيص.
(3) يسري حكم البند (1) على كل تعديل في المصانع القائمة أو امتداداتها أو تحويل المباني القائمة إلى مصانع تركيب أو إضافة آلات أو ماكينات جديدة.
(4) يعتبر تعديلاً لمصنع ما يمس أوضاع المصنع في الداخل أو الخارج أو يترتب عليه إضافة نشاط جديد أو زيادة القوى المحركة أو تعديل أقسام المصنع.
شروط الترخيص
79- (1) لا يجوز إصدار الترخيص بإقامة أي مصنع أو إجراء أي تعديل فيه إلا بعد أن يثبت للسلطة المختصة توفر الشروط اللازمة لإقامته وتشغيله.
(2) يحدد الوزير بأمر ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية الشروط العامة والواجب توافرها في كل مصنع.
(3) مع مراعاة أحكام البند (2) يحدد الوزير المعني الشروط الواجب توافرها في كل مصنع ولائي.
تقديم طلب الترخيص
80- يقدم طلب الحصول على الترخيص إلى السلطة المختصة على الأنموذج المبين بالجدول رقم (4) الملحق بهذا القانون. وترفق بالطلب الخرائط والرسوم والبيانات الخاصة بالآلات المراد تركيبها ومواقعها والمواد الأولية المراد استعمالها وتصميمات المباني المختلفة وكافة الأوراق والمستندات اللازمة وفقاً للوائح والقرارات التي تصدرها طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أو لأي قانون آخر.
رسوم المعاينة
81- يخطر مقدم الطلب باستلام طلبه ويكلف بأداء رسوم المعاينة المقررة في اللوائح.
الموافقة على الطلب
82-(1) يخطر مقدم الطلب بعد المعاينة بالموافقة النهائية على طلبه أو رفضه.
(2) في حالة الموافقة على إقامة المصنع يخطر مقدم الطلب بالشروط الواجب توفرها في المصنع ومدة تنفيذها ويجب عليه إخطار السلطة المختصة بقبوله وتنفيذه* لهذه الشروط ويجب على السلطة المختصة أن تصدر الترخيص المطلوب بعد التأكد من استيفاء الشروط المذكورة.
(3) يحصل صاحب الترخيص على الموافقة النهائية على المباني القائمة من السلطة المختصة عند إكمال المباني.
التنازل عن الطلب
83- إذا انقضت سنة من تاريخ انتهاء المدة المحددة لتنفيذ الشروط دون أن يخطر مقدم الطلب السلطة المختصة بتنفيذها اعتبر متنازلاً عن طلبه.
رفض طلب الترخيص والتظلم منه
84- (1) يجب أن يكون رفض السلطة المختصة إصدار الترخيص بقرار مسبب.
(2) يستأنف قرار الرفض للمحكمة المختصة خلال موعد لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغ مقدم الطلب بقرار الترخيص.
طلب البيانات من صاحب الترخيص
85- يجب على صاحب الترخيص أن يقدم إلى السلطة المختصة في مدة أقصاها سنة بياناً صحيحاً موضحاً فيه عدد العاملين وظروف العمل ووسائل الوقاية وأي بيانات أخرى تطلبها السلطة المختصة.
التنازل عن الترخيص ونقله في حالة الوفاة
86- (1) يجوز للمرخص له التنازل عن الترخيص إلى شخص آخر بشرط أن يقدم المتنازل طلب بنقل الترخيص إلى اسمه ويرفق عقد التنازل ويجب أن يقدم الطلب خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الاتفاق على التنازل.
(2) في حالة وفاة صاحب الترخيص يجب على من آلت إليهم ملكية المصنع إبلاغ السلطة المختصة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الوفاة بأسمائهم واسم الوكيل الذي يكون مسئولاً عنهم طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون كما يجب أن يتخذوا الإجراءات اللازمة لنقل الترخيص لهم في خلال ستة أشهر.
التفتيش والتبليغ عن الحوادث وإيقاف المصانع
87-(1) تعين السلطة المختصة مفتشين للأمن الصناعي لغرض تنفيذ أحكام هذا الفصل.
تعيين مفتش الأمن الصناعي
(2) تباشر السلطة المختصة الرقابةعلى جميع المصانع والعمليات الصناعية الأخرى المحددة بالجدول رقم(1) الملحق بهذا القانون. 
سلطات مفتش الأمن الصناعي
88-(1) لأغراض هذا الفصل واللوائح التي تصدر بموجب أحكام هذا القانون يكون لمفتش الأمن الصناعي سلطة الدخول في أماكن العمل أثناء ساعات العمل نهاراً أو ليلاً وذلك للقيام بالتفتيش أو التحقيق في الحوادث أو فحص الآلات والمواد وأخذ عينات منها أو التأكد من أي معلومات يراها ضرورية.
(2) يقدم صاحب المصنع أو وكيله أو من ينوب عنه إلى مفتش الأمن الصناعي كل البيانات والمعلومات التي طلبها.
اللجنة الاتحادية الاستشارية لشئون الأمن الصناعي
89-(1)* تنشأ لجنة تسمى "اللجنة الاتحادية الاستشارية لشئون الأمن الصناعي" وتشكل بقرار من الوزير من رئيس وعدد من الأعضاء من ذوي الاختصاص.
(2) يحدد القرار المذكور في البند (1) سلطات واختصاصات اللجنة الاتحادية.
(3) يجوز للجنة المذكورة في البند (1) تشكيل لجان فرعية لها بالولايات ويجوز لها تفويض أياً من اختصاصاتها لتلك اللجان الفرعية. 
تعيين ضباط الأمن الصناعي 
90-(1) يجب على كل صاحب مصنع يستخدم عددا ًمن العاملين لا يقل عن ثلاثين عاملاً ولا يزيد على مائة وخمسين أن يعين ضابطاً للأمن الصناعي غير متفرغ وإذا زاد عدد العاملين بالمصنع عن مائة وخمسين عاملاً يعين صاحب المصنع* ضابطاً متفرغاً للأمن الصناعي.
(2) يحدد الوزير الشروط الواجب توافرها في ضابط الأمن الصناعي. 
لجنة الأمن الصناعي
91-(1) تنشأ في كل مصنع يبلغ عدد العاملين فيه خمسمائة عامل فأكثر لجنة للأمن الصناعي تشكل برئاسة مدير المصنع وعضوية رؤساء الأقسام الإنتاجية بالمصنع وممثلين اثنين لنقابة العمال ويكون ضابط الأمن الصناعي مقرراً لها.
(2) تتولى لجنة الأمن الصناعي رسم سياسة الأمن الصناعي في المصنع والإشراف على تنفيذها طبقاً لأحكام هذا الفصل والقرارات الصادرة بموجبه، ويجب على اللجنة أن تخطر السلطة المختصة وصاحب المصنع بكل ما يتعلق بظروف الأمن الصناعي داخل المصنع وتوصياتها في هذا الشأن.
(3) تعقد لجنة الأمن الصناعي اجتماعاً مرة على الأقل كل شهر كما يجب عليها أن تجتمع عند وقوع حادث جسيم أو خلال أسبوع من اكتشاف أو ظهور مرض مهني.
التبليغ عن الحوادث
92-يجب على صاحب المصنع التبليغ عن الحوادث التي تحدث في أي مصنع أثناء ساعات العمل اليومية أو بسببه وذلك عند نهاية اليوم الأول الذي حدثت فيه الإصابة وفقاً للأنموذج المرفق بالجدول رقم (5) الملحق بهذا القانون، والتي تسبب:
(أ‌)*** وفاة أي عامل، أو
(ب‌)*الحريق أو الإنفجار، أو
(ج) حادثاً جسيماً ، أو
(د) تعطل أي عامل عن أداء عمله ليوم واحد أو أكثر. 
المجمعات الصحية
93-(1) يجوز للوالي أو من يفوضه بالتشاور مع وزير الصحة بالولاية أن يأمر بإنشاء مجمعات صحية في المناطق الصناعية لعلاج العاملين بالمصانع* والإشراف الصحي عليهم.
(2) يحدد الأمر المشار إليه في البند (1) نفقات إنشاء المجمعات، مهامها وتمويل خدماتها، كما يجوز أن يتضمن الضوابط التي تكفل للمجمعات القيام بأعبائها* بفعالية.
إحاطة العمال علماً بمخاطر المهنة
94- يجب على كل صاحب مصنع أن يحيط العاملين علماً بمخاطر المهنة ووسائل الوقاية منها ويجب عليه أن يتخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لحماية عماله من الحوادث الصناعية وأمراض المهنة.
تدريب العمال
95- يجب على صاحب المصنع ألا يوكل أي عمل لعامل قبل تدريبه عليه تدريباً كافياً أو العمل تحت مراقبة شخص أو أشخاص من ذوي الخبرة في مجال ذلك العمل.
واجبات العمال
96-(1) يجب على كل عامل مستخدم في أي مصنع ألا يقوم بأي عمل من شأنه أن يجعله هو أو الآخرين عرضة للخطر ويجب عليه الانتفاع بكل طرق الوقاية الممنوحة له.
(2) يجب على كل عامل ألا يقوم عن قصد بإتلاف أو إساءة استعمال المواد* والآلات والماكينات وممتلكات المصنع الأخرى.
إيقاف المصانع والعمليات الصناعية
97-(1) يجـوز للسلطــة المختصة أن تمنع تشغيل أي مصنع إذا رأت أن أي :
(أ‌)* جزء من الممرات أو الأعمال أو الماكينات أو الآلات المستعملة في المصنع بحالة أو تراكيب أو وضع لا يمكن من استعمالها دون التعرض إلى خطر يؤدي إلى أذى جسماني أو ضرر بصحة العاملين فيه ما لم يتم إصلاحها أو تغييرها أو نقلها حتى يزول ذلك الخطر.
(ب‌)* عملية صناعية في طور الإنجاز أو أي شئ* يجري فيه العمل* في المصنع بحالة قد يتسبب منها الأذى الجسماني أو ضرر بصحة العاملين وذلك حتى يتخذ صاحب العمل الإجراءات الكفيلة بإزالة الخطر.
(2) يجوز للسلطة المختصة منع تصنيع أو تعديل أو إنجاز أي ماكينة أو آلة أو أي شئ آخر يصنع أو يعدل أو ينجز محلياً ويخشى أن يؤدي لأذى جسماني أو ضرر بصحة العاملين في أي مصنع ومكان تشغيل.
مسئولية صاحب المصنع
98-عندما ترتكب أي مخالفة لأحكام هذا الفصل في أي مصنع يعتبر صاحب المصنع ما لم يثبت* خلاف ذلك مسئولاً عن ارتكابه تلك المخالفة على أنه إذا تسبب في تلك المخالفة إخلال أي شخص مستخدم بأي واجب من واجباته فلا يكون صاحب المصنع مسئولاً عن تلك المخالفة فيما يختص بذلك الإخلال إلا إذا ثبت أنه لم يتخذ جميع الوسائل المعقولة لمنع ذلك الإخلال. 
الفصل الثاني عشر
منازعات العمل ومراحل تسوية النزاع
تطبيق 

99- تطبق أحكام هذا الفصل على كل نزاع عمالي يقع بين واحد أو أكثر من أصحاب العمل وجميع عمالهم أو أي فريق منهم سواءً كانوا أعضاء نقابة عمل أو لم يكونوا، على أنه لا يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يتفاوض مع أي مجموعة من العاملين متى كان هناك تنظيم نقابي مشروع يمثلهم إلا عن طريق ذلك التنظيم.
حصانة النقابات من دعاوى المسئولية التقصيرية
100- (1) لا تقبل أي دعوى* ضد نقابة عمل أو ضد أي من أعضائها أو موظفيها إذا قدمت هذه الدعوى من قبل عمال أو مخدمين بالنيابة عن أنفسهم أو عن جميع أعضاء النقابة الآخرين فيما يتعلق بأي فعل يترتب عليه مسئولية تقصيرية يدعى أنه قد ارتكبت بوساطة نقابة عمل أو نيابة عنها.
(2) لا تعفي أحكام البند (1) من أي مسئولية مدنية أو جنائية تترتب وفقاً للقوانين السارية على أي فعل يرتكبه أحد أعضاء النقابات أو الاتحادات أو موظفيها إضراراً بحقوق وممتلكات النقابات أو الاتحادات.
التآمر فيما يتعلق بنزاع عمال
101-(1) لا تقبل أي دعوى تتعلق بالقيام بأي فعل طبقا ًلاتفاق بين شخصين أو أكثر إذا كان القيام**** به لتوقع حدوث نزاع عمالي أو التحريض عليه.
(2) يستثنى من البند (1) أي* نشاط يشكل جريمة ضد أمن الدول أو سلامتها أو نظمها الأساسية وفقاً للقوانين السارية.
(3) من أجل أغراض هذه المادة يقصد بكلمة "جريمة" أي فعل يعرض الجاني إلى عقوبة السجن إما مطلقاً أو حسب السلطة التقديرية للمحكمة.
خضوع الموظف العام للعقوبة
102-لا يفسر أي نص في هذا الفصل على أنه يعفى من الإجراءات التأديبية لأي موظف عام بسبب إخلاله بواجباته لتوقعه حدوث نزاع عمالي.
الحصانة من دعاوى التحريض على الإخلال بالعقد
103- لا يجوز رفع دعوى في المحاكم المدنية ضد أي مخدم أو مستخدم لقيامه بأي فعل لتوقع حدوث نزاع عمالي أو الاستمرار فيه .
الإرهاب والمضايقة
104-لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يجبر أي شخص على أي فعل أو امتناع يكون لذلك الشخص حق قانوني لفعله أو الامتناع عنه وذلك من:
(أ‌) استعمال العنف أو الاستفزاز أو إهانة ذلك الشخص أو زوجته أو أطفاله أو إتلاف ممتلكاته.
(ب‌) تتبع ذلك الشخص من مكان لآخر.
(ج) إخفاء أية أدوات أو ملابس أو أي ممتلكات يملكها أو يستعملها ذلك الشخص أو يحرمه استعمالها.
(د) مراقبة أو مضايقة أي شخص في منزله أو أي مكان آخر مقيم فيه أو في أي طريق يؤدي إلى ذلك المنزل أو المكان . 
الفصل الثالث عشر
مراحل تسوية النزاع
التفاوض 

*105-(1) إذا نشأ* نزاع عمالي يجب على الطرفين المتنازعين في مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعين* من تاريخ الإخطار بموضوع النزاع الدخول في مفاوضات ودية لتسوية النزاع على ألا تتجاوز مدة التفاوض ثلاثة أسابيع من تاريخ بدأ التفاوض ،على أنه يجوز مد فترة التفاوض لمدة أسبوعين آخرين.
(2) يجوز للسلطة المختصة أو من ينوب عنها حضور التفاوض في أي نزاع عمالي ولا يجوز لها أن تشترك في المفاوضات إلا إذا اتفق المتفاوضان على ذلك.
(3) يحرر الاتفاق من ثلاث نسخ يوقع عليها الطرفان ويحتفظ كل منهما بنسخة وترسل النسخة الثالثة للسلطة المختصة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ التوقيع عليها.
التوفيق
106-(1) إذا لم يتوصل الطرفان المتنازعان إلى اتفاق لتسوية النزاع بموجب المادة 105 جاز لكل منهما أن يقدم بنفسه أو بوساطة ممثله طلباً للسلطة المختصة للسعي في حسم النزاع بالطرق الودية ويبين الطلب أسماء طرفي النزاع وممثليهما وعناوينهما وموضوع النزاع وظروفه وأسماء من يتولون المفاوضات على ألا يزيد عدد مند وبي كل طرف على ثلاثة أشخاص.
(2) متى قدم أحد الطرفين المتنازعين طلباً لتدخل السلطة المختصة إلتزم الطرف الآخر بتدخلها.
(3) إذا لم يتقدم أي من الطرفين المتنازعين بطلب للتوفيق جاز للسلطة المختصة أن تصدر قراراً بإحالة النزاع إلى التوفيق دون الحصول على موافقتهما ويجب على الطرفين الالتزام بذلك القرار.
حضور ممثل وزير المالية جلسات التفاوض والتوفيق
107-في الحالات التي يكون فيها إحدى المؤسسات أو الهيئات العامة أو الشركات التي تملك الحكومة 50% من أسهمها فأكثر طرفاً في نزاع يتعلق بشروط خدمة العاملين، يعين وزير المالية الاتحادي ممثلاً له لحضور جلسات التفاوض والتوفيق.
شروط تقديم الطلب
108-إذا كان الطلب مقدماً من المخدم فيجب أن يوقع عليه بنفسه أو وكيله المفوض أما إذا كان الطلب مقدماً من العمال فيجب تقديمه من رئيس النقابة التي ينتمون إليها بعد موافقة اللجنة المركزية للنقابة أو الاتحاد أو نصف عدد العمال أو الموظفين إذا لم تكن لديهم نقابة عمل.
تسوية النزاع ودياً
109- يجب على السلطة المختصة أن تعمل على تسوية النزاع بالطرق الودية خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أسابيع من تاريخ وصول الطلب إليها مسترشدة في ذلك بالمعلومات والمستندات المقدمة إليها من طرفي النزاع.
التسوية الودية للنزاع
110- إذا تمت تسوية النزاع ودياً أثبت ما تم الاتفاق عليه في محضر يحرر من ثلاث نسخ توقع عليها السلطة المختصة وممثلو الطرفين وتسلم للطرفين خلال مدة سريانه.
مدة سريان الاتفاق
111-ينص في الاتفاق على مدة سريانه على ألا تزيد على ثلاثة سنوات إلا إذا كان الاتفاق خاصاً بتحديد الأجور وساعات العمل فيجوز عندئذ* أن يمتد إلى مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات.
إحالة النزاع إلى هيئة التحكيم
112-إذا لم تتم تسوية النزاع ودياً خلال المدة المشار إليها في المادة 109 وجب إحالة النزاع إلى هيئة تحكيم دون موافقة الطرفين المتنازعين للفصل فيه متى ما كان ذلك ضرورياً.
تشكيل هيئة التحكيم
113- (1) تشكل السلطة المختصة بقرار منها هيئة التحكيم على الوجه الآتي :
(‌أ) قاضي لا تقل درجته عن قاضي محكمة عامة يرشحه الجهاز القضائي بالولاية ، رئيساً .***
(‌ب) في حالة القطاع الخاص أحد المخدمين لا تكون له علاقة بالنزاع يرشحه المخدم وفي حالة الحكومة الاتحادية وأجهزة الحكم الولائي ممثل لوزارة المالية.
(‌ج) ممثل لنقابة عمل لا علاقة لها مباشرة بموضوع النزاع ترشحه النقابة صاحبة النزاع.
(‌د) ممثل لوزارة القوى العاملة.
(هـ) أحد ذوي الخبرة ترشحه السلطة المختصة.
(2) مع مراعاة أحكام البند (1) وفي الحالات التي تكون فيها إحدى المؤسسات أو الهيئـات العامة أو الشركات التي تملك الحكومة 50% فأكثر مـن أسهمها ، طرفاً في نزاع عمل يتعلق بشروط خدمة العاملين ، يعين وزير المالية الاتحادي ممثلاً له بهيئة التحكيم ، وفي حالة المؤسسات أو الهيئات أو الشركات الولائية يرشح الوالي المختص ممثلاً له في هيئة التحكيم. 
الجلسة الأولى لهيئة التحكيم والنصاب
114- (1) يحدد رئيس هيئة التحكيم جلسة للنظر في النزاع على أن لا يجاوز ميعادها أسبوعاً من تاريخ رفع النزاع إليها.
(2) يكتمل النصاب القانوني لهيئة التحكيم بحضور أربعة أعضاء بما فيهم الرئيس.
مدة الفصل في النزاع
115- تنظر هيئة التحكيم النزاع المعروض عليها وتفصل فيه في مدة لا تجاوز أربعة أسابيع من تاريخ رفع النزاع إليها ويجوز لرئيس هيئة التحكيم أن يطلب من السلطة المختصة تمديد فترة الفصل في النزاع بما لا يزيد عن أربعة أسابيع. 
سلطة هيئة التحكيم
116- يكون لهيئة التحكيم سلطة استدعاء الشهود وتحليفهم اليمين القانوني وإجبارهم على تقديم المستندات والدفاتر التي ترى ضرورة الإطلاع عليها وندب أهل الخبرة ومعاينة محل العمل ولها أن تتخذ كافة الإجراءات التي تمكنها من الفصل في موضوع النزاع دون التقيد بطرق الإثبات المتبعة أمام المحاكم المدنية.
حضور المحامين والمستشارين
117- يجوز لطرفي النزاع أن يوكل محامياً أو مستشاراً قانونياً* في حالة أجهزة الدولة للظهور نيابة عنه أمام هيئة التحكيم. 
القوانين التي تطبقها هيئة التحكيم
118- تطبق هيئة التحكيم القوانين المعمول بها* ولها أن تستند في ذلك إلى العرف ومبادئ العدالة وذلك وفقاً للحالة الاقتصادية والإجتماعية العامة في المنطقة. 
قرار هيئة التحكيم
119- تصدر هيئة التحكيم قراراتها بأغلبية الآراء ويجوز توضيح الرأي المخالف مع بيان أسبابه.
إلزامية قرار هيئة التحكيم
120- (1) يكون قرار هيئة التحكيم نهائياً ولا يجوز الطعن فيه بأي طريق من طرق الطعن.
(2) يجب على رئيس هيئة التحكيم إعلان طرفي النزاع بالقرار وإعطاؤهما صورة منه* وإرسال صورة إلى السلطة المختصة مع جميع المستندات المتعلقة بالنزاع لحفظها لديه وتقديم مستخرجات منها لذوي الشأن.
مصروفات إقامة ممثلي العمل والنقابات
121-في حالة صدور قرار لصالح العمال أو الموظفين أو النقابات تلزم هيئة التحكيم المخدم بالمصروفات التي تقررها لتغطية نفقات إقامة انتقال وإقامة ممثلي العمال أو الموظفين والنقابات.
تصحيح القرار أو تعديله
122- يجوز للسلطة المختصة أو أي طرف من طرفي النزاع أن يطلب من هيئة التحكيم تفسير أي لبس أو غموض ظهر في قرار هيئة التحكيم وإصدار قرار بشأنه ويجب على هيئة التحكيم أن تصدر قرارها بعد إعادة سماع طرفي النزاع أو بدونه ويعتبر القرار اللاحق الذي تصدره معدلاً* لقرارها الأول.
مكافأة رئيس وأعضاء هيئة التحكيم
123- تحدد السلطة المختصة أو من تفوضه مقدار مكافأة رئيس وأعضاء هيئة التحكيم وكيفية دفعها.
عدم التوقف عن العمل أو قفل محال العمل
124- يحظر على العمال أو الموظفين التوقف عن العمل كلياً أو جزئياً ويحظر على المخدم قفل مكان العمل كلياً أو جزئياً بسبب أي نزاع عمالي وذلك في الحالات الآتية:
(أ) قبل الدخول في المفاوضات،
(ب) مباشرة بعد تقديم أي طلب للتوفيق من جانب أي طرف ،
(ج) أثناء إجراءات التوفيق ،
(د) مباشرة بعد قرار الوالي بإحالة النزاع إلى التحكيم،
(هـ) أثناء إجراءات التحكيم،
(و) بعد إصدار أو إعلان قرارات هيئة**التحكيم. 
الفصل الرابع عشر
أحكام ختامية
تعديل الجداول 

125- يجوز للوزير بموجب أمر ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية إجراء أي تعديل في الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون.
العقوبات
126- (1) مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها أي قانون آخر يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر أو الغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً كل شخص:
(أ‌)* يتسبب في أو يعمل على تضمين أي معلومات غير صحيحة في سجل خدمة العامل بقصد الغش أو يسمح على تأخير دفع حقوق العامل معتمداً على ذلك السجل وهو على علم بالغش.
(ب‌) يقدم أو يسمح بتقديم أي بيانات أو مستندات للسلطة المختصة وهو يعلم أنها** غير صحيحة.
(2) تعتبر جريمة كل مخالفة أو امتناع عن تنفيذ أي من أحكام هذا القانون أو أحكام أي أوامر أو لوائح* أو قواعد صادرة بموجبه يعاقب عليها عند عدم النص على عقوبة معينة* في هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر بالسجن لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً، وفي حالة تكرار المخالفة يجوز أن تمتد الغرامة إلى الضعف .
(3) يجوز للمحكمة المختصة أن تخصص جزءاً من الغرامة للشخص المتضرر.
سلطة إصدار اللوائح والقواعد والأوامر***
127- يجوز للوزير إصدار اللوائح والأوامر والقواعد اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. 
جداول ملحقة 
الجدول رقم (1)
بشأن المصانع والعمليات الصناعية 

(أنظر المادة 75)
1 المصانع
2 الأعمال الكهربائية
3 عمليات البناء التي تؤدى على سبيل التجارة أو ممارسة الأعمال بغرض مشروع تجاري أو صناعي ويشمل ذلك إقامة أو هدم أو تغيير أو إصلاح أو صيانة البناء أو الاستعداد لبناء مزمع إرساء أساسه كإقامة المتاريس أو الحفريات وأعمال التشييد الأخرى بما في ذلك رصف الطرق وتعبيدها.
4 الأعمال والعمليات التي تجري في بعض السفن أو البواخر ويشمل ذلك أي مستودع يخص ملاك السفن أو البواخر وملاحظي حوض السفن أو لأغراض تستعمل فيها القوة الآلية كما في عمليات الشحن والتفريغ أو تزويد أي سفينة بالوقود في حوض السفن في مرفأ لها وجميع الماكينات والآلات المستخدمة في هذه العملية وتشمل الآلات أي سقالة أو سلم يستخدمه أي شخص لشحن أو تفريغ أو تموين السفن بالوقود وخلافه.
5 عمليات شحن وتفريغ ورص البضائع ونقلها أو أي عمليات أخرى في أو خارج مستودعها أو مكان التخزين ، التي تجري على سبيل التجارة أو ممارسة الأعمال أو لغرض مشروع تجاري أو صناعي.
6 أعمال الزراعة وأعمال الغابات وما في حكمها.
7 أعمال المناجم والمحاجر
8 أعمال النقل البري والبحري والنهري والجوي.
9 أعمال المكاتب والمتاجر والملاهي وما في حكمها.
10 أعمال الصحة المهنية 

الجدول رقم (2)
طلب التسجيل 

فيما يختص بتسجيل المصنع بموجب المادة 76 من قانون العمل لسنة 1997
1- اسم صاحب المصنع ـــــــــــــــــــــ .
2- عنوان المصنع ــــــــــــــــــــــــ .
3- موقع المصنع ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ .
4- النشاط الاقتصادي والصناعي ـــــــــــــــــ .
5- نوع الماكينات والآلات ــــــــــــــــــــ .
6- إذا كانت القيزانات وأواني الضغط مستعملة يذكر :
(أ‌) نوعها ــــــــــــــــــــــــ .
(ب‌)تاريخ صنعها ــــــــــــــــــ .
(ج) ضغطها ـــــــــــــــــــــــ .
7- عدد العمال :
(أ) رجال ـــــــــــــ .
(ب) نساء ـــــــــــــ .
(ج) أحداث ــــــــــــ .
أولاً /ذكور ـــــــــــ .
ثانياً / إناث ـــــــــــ .
التاريخ: ـــــــــــــــــــ إمضاء صاحب المصنع
الجدول رقم (3)
شهادة تسجيل المصنع
1- اســــم المصنع ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
2- اسم صاحب المصنع ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
3- عنـــوان المصنع ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
4- مـــوقع المصنع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
5- تاريخ إنشاء المصنع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
6- رقـم إنشاء المصنع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
7- تاريخ صــدورها ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أشهد بأن هذا المصنع قد تم تسجيله فعلاً بمقتضى المادة 76(3) من قانون العمل لسنة 1997م .
التاريخ ــــــــ التوقيع ـــــــــ 

الجدول رقم (4)
طلب ترخيص 

- طلب ترخيص بناء مصنع أو بناء امتداد مصنع وفقاً للمادة 80 من قانون العمل لسنة 1997م-
1- اسم صاحب المصنع ـــــــــــــ
2- اسم المصنع وعنوانه ـــــــــــــ
3- النشاط الاقتصادي أو الصناعي ــــــــ
4- رقم القطعة ـــــ المربع ـــــــالمساحة ـــــــالموقع ـــــ
5- مواد البناء المستخدمة في :
(أ‌) الأرضيات ـــــــ
(ب‌)الجدران ـــــــ
(ج) السقوف ـــــــــ
6- أنواع الماكينات والآلات المستخدمة في المصنع :
(أ) هل تدار بالكهرباء؟ ـــــــــــ
(ب) هل تدار بالديزل؟ ـــــــــــ
(ج) هل تدار بالبخار؟ ـــــــــــ
(د) هل تدار يدوياً ؟ ــــــــــــ
7- هل تستخدم قيزانات بخارية وأواني ضغط أذكر :
(أ) عدد ـــــــــ
(ب) رقم كل منها ــــــ
(ج) ضغط كل منها ـــــــ
(د) تاريخ صنع كل منها ـــــــ
8- التخزين : (أ) المواد الكيماوية ـــــــ
(ب) المواد العضوية ــــــ
(ج) الفضلات الأخرى ــــــ
9- العمال المستخدمون :
المراحل
رجــــال
نســـاء
أطفـــال
المجمــوع
المرحلة الأولى 



المرحلة الثانية 


المرحلة الثالثة 

تاريخ ــــــــــــــ إمضاء صاحب المصنع ــــــــــــ 
الجدول رقم (5)
إخطار عن حادث 

- وفقاً للمادة 92 من قانون العمل لسنة 1997-
1- اسم صاحب المصنع ــــــــ
2- العنوان ـــــــــــــــ
3- النشاط الاقتصادي ــــــــــ
4- تاريخ الحادث ــــــــــــ
5- طبيعة الحادث ــــــــــــ
6- مدة الحادث ـــــــــــــ
7- نوع الماكينات والآلات ــــــــ
8- إذا كان من أي ماكينة أذكر اسمها والإصابة :
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
9- أذكر باختصار كيفية وقوع الحادث :
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بيانات عن الشخص أو الأشخاص المصابين :
(أ‌) الاســــم ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
(ب‌)ذكر / أنثى ــــــــــــــــــــــ
(ج) العمـــــر ــــــــــــــــــــــ
(د) العنــــوان ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
(هـ) المــرتب ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(و) تاريخ التعيين ــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
التاريخ ـــــــــ
إمضاء صاحب المصنع ـــــــــــــــ 

الجدول رقم (6)
بشأن الأمراض المهنية والتسممات 

نوع المرض
العمليات والأعمال المسببة لهذا المرض 

1- أمراض الرئتين المتسببة من الغبار والأتربة 
(أ‌) تتريب الرئة من استنشاق الرمل والتراب (سليكوزس)
أي عمل يستدعي لتعرض لغبار حديث التولد لمادة السيلكا أو المواد التي تحتوي على مادة السيلكا بنسبة تزيد على 5 في المائة.
(ب‌)تليف الرئة من غبار الاسبستوس (الاسبستوزس )
أي عمل في المناجم والمحاجر أو نحت الأحجار أو طحنها أو صناعة المسحنات الحجرية أو تلميع المعادن بالرمل أو أي أعمال أخرى تستدعي نفس التعرض لغبار الاسبستوس لدرجة تنشأ عنها هذه الأمراض.
(ج) غبار القطن ربو القطن (بسنوزس)
كل الصناعات أو الأعمال التي تعرض العاملين فيها لغبار القطن لدرجة ينشأ عنها هذا المرض كالنسيج والمحالج والغزل.
(د) غبار قصب السكر (بقازوزس)
كل الصناعات والأعمال التي تعرض العاملين فيها لغبار قصب السكر لدرجة ينشأ عنها هذا المرض كالعمل في مصانع السكر .... إلخ.
2- تتريب الرئة – استنشاق الرمل أو التراب المصحوب بالدرن الرئوي على شرط أن يكون تتريب الرئة السبب الأصلي في الإصابة بالتدرن الرئوي.
الصناعات التي يتعرض العاملون فيها لغبار أو أتربة تحتوي على مادة السليكا. 
3- التسمم بالرصاص وخلاصته ومركباته
أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الرصاص ومركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك :
(أ‌) استخراج الرصاص.
(ب‌) مباشرة المعادن المحتوية على الرصاص بما فيها المستعملة في مصانع التوتيا.
(ج) صنع سبائك الرصاص المستعمل.
(د) عمل الأدوات المصنوعة من الرصاص المسبك أو ممزوجات الرصاص.
(هـ) استخدام الرصاص في صناعة البولغراف (آلة اسطوانية لأخذ عدة مخططات البقى).
(و) صنع مركبات الرصاص.
(ز) صنع وتصليح البطاريات خازنات الكهرباء.
(ح) تحضير واستعمال الميناء المحتوية على الرصاص.
(ط) الصقل من برادة الرصاص وغراء الزجاج المحتوي على الرصاص.
(ى) أي أعمال أخرى يدخل في تصنيعها أو أصلها الرصاص أو مركباته.
4- التسمم بالزرنيخ ومضاعفاته كالإختلالات العصبية والإختلالات الوظيفية للكلى والكبد – أمراض جلدية وغيرها من الأمراض والمضاعفات الناتجة من التسمم بالزرنيخ.
أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الزرنيخ ومركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزرنيخ أو مركباته والمواد المحتوية ويشمل ذلك العمليات التي يتولد فيها الزرنيخ أو مركباته وكذا العمل في إنتاج أو صناعة الزرنيخ ومركباته.
5- التسمم بالكروم والتقرح وسائر الأمراض الناتجة من مباشرة العمل بمعدن الكروم ومركباته.
كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو توليد أو استعمال أو تداول الكروم أو حامض الكروميك أو كرومات الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم أو الزنك أو أي مادة تحتوي عليها.
6- التسمم بالنيكل ومركباته ومشتقاته.
كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو توليد أو استعمال أو تداول النيكل أو مركباته أو أي ماد تحتوي على النيكل ومركباته أو أي مادة تحتوي على النيكل أو مركباته ويشمل ذلك التعرض لغاز كربونيل النيكل.
7- التسمم بالمنجنيز ومركباته ومشتقاته.
كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول المنجنيز ومركباته أو المواد المحتوية عله وكذلك كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك العمل في استخراج أو تحضير المنجنيز أو مركباته وطحنها وتعبئتها الخ.
8- تقرح القرنية أو تقرح الجلد وأمراض الجلد الخبيثة الناتجة من الأسفلت أوالزيوت المعدنية أو البرافين أو المركبات أو المنتجات أو فقد المواد المذكورة سابقاً.
كل عمل يستدعي استخراج أو إطلاق أو الانتفاع أو العمل في المواد المذكورة وكذا مركباتها ومشتقاتها أو العرض لأبخرتها أو أتربتها. 
9- الالتهابات أو التقرح الجلدي الناجم من الأغبرة والسوائل.
أعمال الأسمنت والبناء بالاسمنت أو التعرض للأعمال التي تشمل إنتاج ومباشرة وتصفية ومزج الأسمنت . الأشغال في إنتاج أو مباشرة استعمال وتصفية ومزج التربنتاين ومشتقاته وصقل الأورنيش والجملكا ، الاشتغال في إنتاج الأعمال التي تشمل إنتاج ومباشرة استعمال الملح القلوي . الاشتغال في الأعمال التي تشمل استعمال الأحطاب والأخشاب العامة. أي أعمال أخرى قد ينشأ عنها الأمراض المذكورة في هذه الفقرة.
10- تليف عدسة العين أو القرنية الناتج عن التعرض المستمر للحرارة العالية ووهج الأنوار القوية.
أي عمل يستدعي التعود المتكرر أو المتواصل للوهج أو الإشعاع الصادر من الزجاج المصهور أو المعادن المحمية أو المنصهرة أو التعرض لضوء قوي و حرارة شديدة مما يؤدي إلى تلف العين أو ضعف الإبصار.
11- التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون.
كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأول أكسيد الكربون ويشمل ذلك عمليات تحضيره أو استعماله وتولده وما يحدث في الجراجات وقمائن الطوب أو الجير.
12- التسمم بثاني أكسيد الكربون.
كل عمل يستدعي استخراج أو تحضير أو تداول غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو التعرض لأبخرته و الأبخرة المحتوية عليه.
13- التسمم بالزئبق ومركباته ومشتقاته وممزوجاته ومخلوطاته.
أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك تداول الزئبق الخام – صناعات ومركبات الزئبق- صناعة أجهزة.
21- التسمم بحامض الكبريتيك.
أي عمل يستدعي تحضير أو تداول حمض الكبريتيك أو التعرض لأبخرته والأبخرة المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك عمال البطاريات وعمال المعامل ومصانع الزجاج.
22-ظهـور دلائل الإصابة بالأمراض المتسببة فـــي :
(أ) الراديوم أو مركباته الفعال (راديوم)،
(ب)أشعة رزونتجين (أشعة إكس)،
(ج) الإشعاعات المؤينة.
كل عمل يستدعي التعرض للراديوم أو أي مادة أخرى ذات نشاط إشعاعي أو أشعة والإشعاعات المؤينة كالعاملين في العلاج بالذرة والعاملين في أشعة والمعرضين للإشعاعات المؤينة.
23- إصابات العظام والعضلات والمفاصل التي يسببها الهواء المضغوط.
كل عمل يستدعي التعرض للهواء المضغوط بالطرق الاصطناعية لدرجة تنشأ عنها الأمراض المذكورة في هذه الفقرة.
24- الجمرة الخبيثة (أنثراكس).
كل عمل يستدعي الاتصال بحيوانات مصابة بهذا المرض . مباشرة جثث الحيوانات أو بعض أجزائها بما في ذلك الجلود والحوافر والقرون والشعر ويدخل في ذلك أعمال الشحن والتفريغ والنقل لهذه الأجزاء.
25- إشعاعات إنفصالية من الإصابة.
كل الأعمال والصناعات التي تحترق بكونها تعرض للخطر.
26- التسمم بثاني أكسيد الكبريتيك.
كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول أو تحضير ثاني أكسيد الكبريتيك أو التعرض لأبخرته أو الأبخرة المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك ورش العربات ومبيدات الحشرات والأسمدة الصناعية.
*

----------

